# Daisy has cancer



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been here in awhile, life and stuff has kept me busy. Forums not so much my thing anymore. But many of you here know Daisy, and me, so I feel it's right to share this news.

Daisy has renal cancer. It's likely spread to her liver and spleen, and beyond. I am not opting for surgery or chemotherapy, I don't feel she is strong enough. I will be giving her prednisone for short term benefit. I've not been down this road before. This is a very sobering responsibility, how to best care for her now. 

The vet said she could have only days, or weeks or a few months. I'm taking her on a road trip this weekend to a family reunion in Iowa. This will be our last road trip, I will pamper her and spoil her. Lots of ice cream and beef jerkey  And pizza! 

She's 12-1/2 years old now. She's had a wonderful life, a one-owner dog, loved and cared for every single day of her life. She had a passion she was able to practice to perfection. I am so satisfied with the time we have had together, the friendships we've made along the way. We've had so much fun, SO much fun. My heart will break into a thousand pieces when I lose her, but even then I will know how blessed I have been that our paths did cross and that she was mine, if even for a time. 

I have so many pictures, but here's just a few along the way. My Daisy, My amazing, remarkable Daisy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. I hope that she will have many more good days left with you. She's such a beautiful girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This breaks my heart  You and Daisy are some of my fondest forum memories. I know Daisy is so blessed to have reached this time with you by her side. Give her a hug from me, even though I know you will be giving her plenty. Will be sending you both love and peace from afar during this time. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm am so sorry. Daisy *is* amazing & just beautiful. I know that she's has had a wonderful life with you and I how much it hurts.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Daisy. I always enjoyed hearing about Daisy's fishing adventures and seeing the pictures. She's a beautiful girl and I wish the two of you as many more good days together as possible.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That I've been able to share her with so many is bringing me so much comfort right now. Thank you, Mirinde. And everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. You have some really beautiful pictures of Daisy. I hope your road trip is wonderful, full of great memories, lots of love and PIZZA!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh Jo Ellen I'm so sorry...Daisy has been such a great dog and your pictures are priceless. She was one of the first dogs on this forum that I really felt I knew...after all any dog that fishes, particularly a golden, has won my heart immediately.

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and Daisy...enjoy each and every day together.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl, love the photos.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Celebrate her life now, morn later and we will share that burden. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Daisy has been one of my favorite dogs on this forum. She is a beautiful, talented, special girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry- spoil her rotten the remaining days you have.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry that your beautiful girl had that terrible diagnosis.
Keeping her in my thoughts and hoping for much more time with you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I am so so sorry


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

May Daisy's and your days be filled with love, treats, hugs and kisses.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen, I'm sorry.  I hope it gives you great comfort to know that you and Daisy have had such a wonderful life together and that she has always known such love and happiness with you. It may be the first time you've been down this "road", but I know that you will make the right choices for her and Daisy knows that too. Sending hugs to you and kisses for beautiful Daisy. 

Loved seeing all her pictures!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Daisy, she's a stunning girl. I love the picture of her staring down into the water, ears perked up! Thinking of you and knowing you're spoiling her and making her last days the greatest they can be for her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. Maggie loved talking to her on the doggie chat, and I loved hearing stories about her fishing adventures. Spoil her rotten on this trip and enjoy the time you have left with her.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Oh Jo,
Words cannot express my sorrow at hearing this. I am distraught as I know you are. Take her fishing as many times as you can and give her a lot of hugs from moose and angel and Sandy will be watching and waiting for her. I wish they lived forever as we love them forever.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Shes a beautiful girl


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She is so beautiful. She is a blessed girl to have you by her side to love and care for her. It is so hard when they have to leave us. So sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My heart goes out to you.

Daisy has had the best life, any golden would be envious of her adventures and life. 

We will be praying for you an Daisy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Daisy is a darling, special girl and she has been one of my forum friends for years.
I'm glad you are giving her prednisone. It made Copper feel good - real good at times - for his last few months. I hope Daisy feels good on it too.

Hugs and love to you both and I hope your road trip has many wonderful moents.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I was so hoping this wasn't "Daisy the Fisher Dog". I am so very sorry, and I hope you have many wonderful days ahead. Daisy has entertained many on this forum, and I for one will always remember her with a smile!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Knowing life is finite and having to face that fact are two different things. When I got the news about Andy's lymphoma our motto continued to be "Carpe Diem - and any tasty treats people offer"

What makes us humans so different from our goldens is they live in the 'now'. This day, this moment is the only moment and the best one so far. You've ensured she's experienced happiness every day of her life so far. 

Ice cream, beef jerky, pizza. Recipes for tail wags.  Wishing you many good days with Daisy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I was so hoping this wasn't "Daisy the Fisher Dog".


Same here. I'm so sorry to hear this.  Many, many hugs coming to you and Daisy...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such lovely Old Gold and such a vicious, hateful disease. Daisy deserves better and so do you. 

Holding Daisy and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read the sad diagnosis for your beautiful girl. Sounds like you're doing an amazing job in appreciating all the wonderful and treasured memories that you've shared and making the most of every moment that you have. Keeping you both in our thoughts that she feels well and enjoys this trip. Also keeping her in our thoughts that she has as much time as possible to enjoy life with you. We're here for you during this hard journey and after as well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah.... I'm another one who remembers photos of Daisy from my earliest days on this forum, I can't believe she's almost 13. I'm so sorry for this diagnosis and everything the two of you will be facing. I'm glad she'll have you, the one who loves her best in all the world, to help her through. I hope you will let this forum share the good days and also the bad ones with you. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, what a wonderful living tribute to your girl. You are spot on to be so grateful for such a wonderful relationship with such a special soul. Continue making those memories and sharing that love for as long as possible. She will never leave your side.... that love may transform to another dimension, but it will always continue.

Please give her an ear rub from the Dallas crew. Praying for much more time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this  Daisy is such a beautiful girl and I love your photos of her. Enjoy every single moment together, take lots of photos, have lots of fun and let her know how much you love her. We're all here for you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you...she has always been one of my favorites. Enjoy your days with her, give her a splendid going away party.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. I hope your remaining time with her is full of fun, frolic, good times and love. And I hope it's a long, long time.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have thought of you 2 often and am so sorry to hear this news.

Praying for a little more time and a few additional good memories for you 2 to share.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the heartbreaking diagnosis. Your sig pic always brings a smile to my face and a warmth to my heart. She is a lovely girl who's spirit shines brightly. Relish each moment.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When Max and I first ventured into dawgeee chat, it was you and Daisy who welcomed us. Max has always had a crush on Daisy - and so have I. 
sweet sweet girl, we will love you forever, and meet you again when this trip is done.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Jo Ellen. It is always so hard but what a wonderful, happy life she has had. Love the road trip idea-make some memories


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry this has happened to you and your sweet Daisy. I've always loved the picture of her looking at the fish in the water and still remember the video you posted of her eating that fish whole. 

Prayers and strength going your way...give sweet Daisy a hug and a kiss from me and Ranger, please.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh JoEllen. I am so sorry about this news. Daisy is a special girl and we love her with all our heart. The pictures you posted are beautiful.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

When I knew my Homer's time was coming to an end soon, and we would take short slow walks around the meadows on our property. I would sometimes look at him and sadly think,' This may be the last walk, the last time ....' and my eyes would well up and my heart would threaten to burst in grief at the thought of walking those meadows alone. But I always tried to bring myself back to that very moment of being with him and fully enjoy the moment for the pleasure it brought me that day. 
Homer is now gone on to those greener pastures. I miss him still, every day.

Your Daisy seems such a beautiful soul. A gentle sweetness shines from her eyes in your lovely pictures. Try to Reflect, when on the road, not worriedly on the coming challenges, but joyfully on all the journeys you and Daisy shared. Think happily of all the selfless love you gave her, every day of her life. And enjoy every precious, lingering moment of your upcoming walks and travels together. 
I pray your remaining time together be much longer than ever hoped for.
My deepest, empathetic sympathies. Robin


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jo so sorry to hear this news about Daisy I always think of her as the fisher dog  enjoy your time as much as you can with her hugs from across the big pond from my Daisy Blarney and Nala and me of course xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your beautiful girl has Cancer.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, wishing you many days together.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. You have given each other a wonderful life.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jo, I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Daisy. You're a wonderful mom and Daisy is a great dog! I wish you both a nice, nice road trip. (I hope you will buy her some bacon, because I think that's what she would like 

Heike


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry Jo Ellen. The stories of her fishing adventures over the years sure have made me smile. May you live for the moment as our dogs do and hope she brings you many more a smile as you face this together


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this about Daisy, I hope you have a wonderful trip together, the pictures of your sweet girl are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry Jo Ellen! My heart is breaking along with yours. Daisy is such a special girl and you have given her a wonderful life. Take care of yourself as you take care of your sweet Daisy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your sweet fisherdog is sick, Jo Ellen. It just seems so impossible when it happens, doesn't it? I know that your knowledge that she has had such a good life, that she was adored, and that she got to fish to her little heart's content will give you comfort in the time ahead. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so sorry Jo ellen, we went through this last year with Gracie. Like you Andy and I opted for quality over quantity, Gracie was as happy and active as she could be whilst on them, and gave us 8 weeks to spoil her. give Daisy a hug from us <3


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I always loved the pictures of Daisy fishing. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful girl with us. I hope you guys have a great vacation. Daisy will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Daisy's cancer... I have tears in my eyes reading this, all too familiar with it... 10 mos. ago I was in your shoes with my Nitro :heartbeat Take care, spoil her, and I will keep you both in my prayers..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. We simply never have them long enough.

That's great you're taking her on a road trip though. What a special time that will be.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about your girl Daisy's diagnosis--it is never easy. I hope you have many more days to spoil her rotten!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen this news is heartbreaking I am so sorry that your beautiful Daisy is so ill she has a special place in my heart. I hope you have a wonderful road trip together my thoughts and prayers are with you both.
Love Tracey and Honey x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened to be reading this, I hope that you and Daisy have lots more time to make happy memories together. Thinking of you both


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh JoEllen I don't know what to say and mere words would never be enough after all these years we members have shared here. I too am not on this forum all that often anymore but so fondly remember all the Daisy stories you have shared over the years. It is very hard to see the dogs of long time members crossing the bridge. **** cancer and this wonderful breed. :no:
Cherish the time you and Daisy have and use it to make beautiful memories.
I will be thinking good thoughts for you both.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. Sorry.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for Daisy's diagnosis. 

I remember reading so much about her and her fishing; she is beautiful and well loved and I hope you have lots of good days together. Holding you and her in my thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I immediately cried when I first saw Daisy's news. She is one of those goldens I feel like I know larger-than-life through the forum. We were with her through her fight with bloat and loved to watch her fish. I am so very sorry, and also love how thankful you are to have shared your life with her.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too so sorry to read of the diagnosis of your Daisy. I know we all wish no 4 legged family members of ours should ever have to go through this. May the time you have left be of quality and love.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I love to see the photos of Daisy fishing, love the one where her face is all scrunched up looking into the water she is truly a beautiful babe XX
I am so, so sorry to here of her diagnosis, may she have lots and lots of sunny days in front of her for you to spoil her rotten XX


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry to read this Jo Ellen. I feel like I know Daisy as well as my own.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It is never long enough they are with us  but it sounds like she has had a wonderfully, beautiful, full life. I hope you have a blast on your road trip. Cherish every moment, spoil her,love her and honor her when the time comes. I hope you take lots of pictures of your upcoming adventures and share them with us. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen I am so sorry to hear this news. She is such a special girl, I so very much enjoyed watching her adventures and life over the last several years. I felt so special to share a little bit of your beautiful, amazing girl, and the fun you had together with your pictures and stories. 

I pray you have many, many wonderful, happy days together before you have to say goodbye.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry to read about Daisy. I hope you have a wonderful road trip and many more days together. I love the pictures of Daisy fishing, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of Daisy's illness. Enjoy the time you have together now, you will cherish it forever. We lost our Daisy last year and not a day goes by that she is not on my mind.
Enjoy your road trip together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I cant express in words how sorry I am, have this lump in my throat since I read you post. What could I tell you, knowing that the clock is ticking off is hard as a loss. Hope you have a wonderful trip together with many great memories to last for a lifetime. Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

So sorry. My dog thunder was diagnosed with anal cancer in January and lived three months. Had spread to lymph nodes liver, kidneys. He was 11 1/2. No treatment could help just love. I feel your pain. Each day as I'm sure u know is a gift. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Daisy has cancer. The pictures you posted are great. She has the most beautiful, soulful eyes!! Enjoy your road trip and being able to just enjoy each other!! Thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I went into her vet's office this morning to pick up some prednisone. I was not prepared for my reaction. Just walking into the office, where I have been with her so many times, I broke down immediately. I feel stupid, they handed me kleenex and I cried the entire time I was there. 

But the prednisone should help boost her for our road trip. We'll be staying at the Marriott at our destination, she can have pancakes bacon and eggs for breakfast and real chicken and fish for dinner. Room service


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm bakin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, moose and angel


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that... give Daisy hugs and kisses...May God be with you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen when my bridge girl was diagnosed with the C word they gave her weeks maybe a month. I choose to take the same route you have...quality vs quantity and went with the prednisone. Nearly eight months later, yes eight months, I was finally forced to say good bye.

There's a saying which has always been close to my heart...it goes something like this...All those days spent fishing are not deducted from your aloted number of days here on the planet earth.

I like to think all those days spent fishing with her were in part responsible for the extra days I was given to spend with her. Of course Daisy has put in her time covering the water in search of fish so she's due many more happy days as well.

Again my thoughts are with you...enjoy each & every day together...and when Daisy lets you know the time has come to say goodbye please say strong for her...she'll always be with you as you will always be with her.

Pete & Woody


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope the pred helps give you & Daisy a lot of quality time together. Especially if you get to go fishing!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sure they understood your tears when you went to pick up the prednisone and that it was the sad reality piercing your heart (. I hope the prednisone helps sweet Daisy enjoy her trip with you and all of the wonderful treats that she gets to indulge in. Keeping you both in our thoughts for as much time as possible that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many prayers for you two.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Fell in love with Daisy the first timeI saw her photo. She is the most beautiful girl. Both of you take it easy you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

My thoughts are with you as you spend quality time with your precious Daisy. I pray you have many more days with her to do that. I also fell in love with her along with all of us on the forum. There is something about her that is extra special. That face of hers just melts my heart. She is just so beautiful inside and out. Have a good trip although I know it is bittersweet.


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Thoughts are with your family.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

What a wonderful life Daisy has had with you! Thankyou for sharing your heartfelt story.... I am so moved beyond words. Wishing you peace during this time with Daisy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Daisy stole my heart with her ability to fish. Thank you for sharing her with us on the forum. I think each of us feel like we know her, even though we never met her. While we will all be deeply saddened to she her go when it is time, we rejoice in the love you two continue to share, minute by minute. To see two souls love each other so deeply, is a beautiful thing to watch. Thank you for sharing. Just watch out. One day we all will find out Daisy's side of the story. You can bet that I for one, and I suspect Feather River Sam, are going to be sitting down with Daisy to swap fishing stories...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> One day we all will find out Daisy's side of the story. You can bet that I for one, and I suspect Feather River Sam, are going to be sitting down with Daisy to swap fishing stories...


And most of the stories will be stretched a bit as will be the size of the fish caught...as Ed Zern once said "Fisherman are born honest...but they eventually get over it." I too look forward to that camp fire and all the wonderful stories.

Pete & Woody


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your beautiful Daisy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Can i volunteer to cook the salmon y'all are gonna catch? Not a camper or a fisher here but I sure would like to part of that party?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Enjoy your beautiful girl!! Losing them is the hardest part of loving them so much!! My heart is with you.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Jo Ellen, so sorry, thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Back from our road trip, 1,913 miles. She did so well, lots of attention and good food. That was the longest road trip we ever took together, and I'm grateful we did. More great memories :heartbeat

Today she's parked under the air conditioner, it's the only place to be in this heat. She had a good breakfast, today is okay.

Going to drop by her vet's office today and get a copy of the ultrasound report from Metzger Animal Hospital. I'm ready to read it, and understand it. My mom is a nurse, I showed her the ultrasound picture, she said it was bad. She said Daisy would continue to grow weaker and then stop eating completely. The decision now is how far to let this go, when to say enough.

Not today.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Daisy's cancer..I hope the Pred gives her as much time as it did for Woody...It's never easy to say goodbye..even when you know it's coming...I hope she enjoys every day she has left with you and your family..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You will never ever forget the memories from your road trip, glad it went well! Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The thought of saying goodbye to Daisy just breaks my heart. I can only imagine what it's doing to you, Jo. Just try to enjoy every minute you have with her and leave the tears for later - there will be time enough for them then.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad Daisy enjoyed the road trip and had a good time. Please know I'm thinking about you and Daisy and am sending prayers your way.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sending peaceful thoughts and energy to you and Daisy...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased you had a wonderful trip together, best golden wishes and hugs sent over to you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen she will let you know when it is time - you will know. Until continue enjoying each minute with her making these wonderful memories. :wavey:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad you and Daisy had a good roadtrip. Wishing her more good days ahead.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Jo Ellen she will let you know when it is time - you will know. Until continue enjoying each minute with her making these wonderful memories. :wavey:


 
I'm so glad to read that you and Daisy had a wonderful trip and added more precious memories to the many that you both share! I very much agree with AmbikaGR. Daisy will let you know. Your deep love for her will allow you to see it when it is time. Praying for much more time ahead for your beloved Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Jo Ellen she will let you know when it is time - you will know.


It won't be past time at that point? I have no idea what exactly you mean, I've heard this many times.

I'm reading the ultrasound report, I don't understand this either. Cranial abdominal mass, non-regenerative anemia, liver enzyme elevations, mild splenomegaly with diffuse modular disease present throughout entire parenchyma, probable large right kidney mass. 

Liver disease. Why would Daisy have liver disease? Has she been sick for a long time and I missed it? Did I cause it? Why liver disease? 

I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, maybe peace. Maybe I need to spend more money to find out. But the vet at the animal hospital that did the ultrasound said that would require exploratory surgery and she might not wake up, or they might decide not to wake her up ?? I can't do that. 

I've always fixed everything with Daisy, I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are some things we can't fix, Jo. End of life is one of them. What you can do is what you are doing..... showering her with love and attention and then, when she is ready, letting her go. She will be thankful for all of it.... including that last final gift.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jo Ellen, the way I felt I knew when it was time, was when any of my dogs had more bad days than good days. If they continued to eat, drink, were still able to get up and about, and enjoyed life somewhat and didn't seem to be in pain, then I didn't feel it was time to say goodbye to them. 

Try not to doubt or question yourself, I've done it myself before. It's very difficult to accept the reality that some things aren't meant to be. 

I hope you will be able to take comfort and find peace when it is time to let Daisy go, that you will be setting her free from her pain. She will be whole again, running and playing like she once did when she was young. 

Until the time comes, make the most of every second you have with your sweet girl.

This can be some of the most precious times you'll have with her while also being very sad times. 

My thoughts are with you and Daisy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> It won't be past time at that point? I have no idea what exactly you mean, I've heard this many times.


You will know. At least take some some comfort in the days ahead to be able to embelish your love upon one another as long as you can. Stay up for her. Really sucks I know but the last memories that she has of you should not be sad.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so glad you had the chance to add some wonderful new memories to your already wonderful time together.



Jo Ellen said:


> It won't be past time at that point? I have no idea what exactly you mean, I've heard this many times.
> 
> I'm reading the ultrasound report, I don't understand this either. Cranial abdominal mass, non-regenerative anemia, liver enzyme elevations, mild splenomegaly with diffuse modular disease present throughout entire parenchyma, probable large right kidney mass.
> 
> ...


That's how I felt with Tesia. I was willing to do anything to make her better. Tell me what to do, I will do it. But sometimes, you run out of things to do. 

I am one of those people who always said, you will know. My family dog when I was growing up, I was the one who suddenly "knew." And then with my dear heart Tesia.. the day before she died, I was at the vet with her. Both of my vets were there (one was in visiting on her mat leave) and both said, she is not ready. Overnight, something changed, and I knew. I called my vet in the morning, I called my dogwalker so she could come say goodbye. We had a brief hope at the vet that she could come home and my vet would come to my house the next day, but Tesia let me know that wasn't going to happen.

It is hard to define, but when you share part of your heart with your dog, you know. As long as you are wondering if it's time, it's not time. You will stop wondering at one point. Daisy will let you know. 

And we'll all be here for you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

When she no longer wants to eat, and do what she enjoyed, it is time, I have found .Sometimes it is a look they give,also.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, Jo ... I'm so sorry to hear this. ((HUG))

I will echo the sentiment of others... when a dog can no longer eat or find any enjoyment in life, it's time. I suggest to my dog class clients that they think of three things the dog really enjoys... and when s/he can't do two of the three things, it's time to search your soul and consider that it might be time. And I'd rather help a dog cross the bridge two weeks too soon than one day too late. 

Not easy. Not one bit. But it's one of the kindest, most loving decisions you'll ever make.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you are going through this with sweet Daisy. I've gone through this a few times with past dogs. It is so very painful even harder than losing a close family member. (Yes I said that out loud) Daisy will for sure tell you when the time is right.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

3 things:

Fishing
Eating
Kittens

Going to bring the kitten down right now, how wonderful that I have one! Need to clean the pool, there's fish in it. Was much too warm for her to be outside today, except to go potty. Tomorrow we can try the fishing. I want to take her to the lake but I know it's too much for her. My biggest regret right now ... she had a cyst that ruptured early in the summer. I didn't take her to the lake because I was afraid it would get infected. I finally took her to the vet because it wasn't healing. That's when I found out how sick she is. I should have taken her to the lake long before. I want some time back.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You did what you felt was best for her at the time,don't worry about that,just do the same for her now, which I am sure you will.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I think, JoEllen, that if all the time in the world were added on, it would never be enough time. There would always be one more lake trip, one more fun hike, one more fish to catch.
Don't regret the missed opportunities or choices you made. You and Daisy did everything you were meant to do in this life. Your life was FULL together.
And u can catch up where u left off in the next.
Take good care and give sweet Daisy an ear rub for me please.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There are some things we can't fix, Jo. End of life is one of them. What you can do is what you are doing..... showering her with love and attention and then, when she is ready, letting her go. She will be thankful for all of it.... including that last final gift.


Perfectly said. I'm so sorry you are having to walk through this with our sweet Daisy. I hope you are having wonderful days with her.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen you're pulling on all of our heart strings here...I think most of us have sadly been through this before. No it's not easy, I know for me it's one of the most troubling decisions I've ever had to make. Trying not to be selfish but keeping your dog alive when the time has come is just wrong. To see the daily joy they live with disappear is so dishearting...but it's the price you pay for all that unconditional loving they gave you. 

Now is the time to show Daisy strength and enjoy every minute you have together like your have her entire wonderful life. Yes she'll let you know Jo Ellen but as has been suggested don't show her the sadness you feel, there's plenty of time for that once you've said goodbye, but show her the joy, appreciation and love she truely deserves. When the time comes you'll know.

Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> 3 things:
> 
> Fishing
> Eating
> ...


Jo Ellen it's not to late to take Daisy to the lake. I'd made the decision for my bridge girl and set up the appointment. On my drive over I decided to stop at the lake we'd both spent so much at together. When I reached the lake I pulled over and all of a sudden Sammie got up on her own, ears cocked and started wagging her tail. She was like a new dog...I called and cancelled the appointment.

You can take Daisy to the lake...you don't have to let her out...just let her see it and smell the air. It made a world of difference for us.

Pete & Woody


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jo, we're shedding all the tears for you. You just spend this time with Miss Daisy and smile with every tale wag, every kiss she gives you. Our hearts are breaking so yours can be strong. I truly believe that "you'll catch up where you left off." She's not leaving, she's just going on ahead to find the perfect fishing hole for the two of you when you join her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've read so many wisdom posts in this thread. I am glad you had a great trip. Wish we all could go back in time. Sending love and prayers for many happy days together.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I am so happy you and Daisy had an amazing road trip it is one more of the so many happy memories you will treasure.
As others have said you will know when it is time to say goodbye whether its because Daisy is in pain or you see the light has gone out of her eyes you will know but that time isn't yet, spend every moment enjoying your time together, treat her as you always have and try not to show your sadness however hard that is.
My thoughts and prayers are with you both and I pray you have more memories to make together and that one or two may involve Daisy and fish.x


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there. Be strong. I pray for Daisy and you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a special girl Daisy is with so many people who love her all over the world. My heart is breaking for you and I wish I could do more than just let you know I care about you and Daisy. Love from Martha, Gambler and Gussee


----------



## Nubs (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog. She has lived a long and happy life! So have as much fun with her as possible and be strong!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

JoEllen, my heart breakes for you. I have been through this before. I'm so glad you and Daisy got to have this wonderful trip together making just a few more memories. I have no words of wisdom, I just wanted to let you know how sorry I am that this is happening to You both. We wre here for you. Hugs to you and soft pets to Daisy.
PS those a beautiful, stunning pictures of your sweet girl. Xxoo


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so very revealing to be on this side of the coin now. I've watched others lose their precious dogs and have wondered what on earth I could ever say or do that could help. Now I know. It is comforting beyond words that others know and love Daisy too. Not as I do, of course, but I know she has touched so many lives in her short time here. Soothes my heart like nothing else.

I took Spirit in to the vet to get his nails trimmed (he's not the easy dog Daisy has always been : ). I asked if Dr. Wells would come in when it's time to let Daisy go. They told me he would want to be there, but they would have to ask him first since he's now retired. He saved her life once, he gave her a bite of his pastry which was the first glorious sign she was going to recover from that dreadful bloat episode. I still tear up remembering how he shared his pastry with her. I'm sure he will come in for Daisy. And Daisy has always loved going to see him.

She had a good breakfast this morning, but she hasn't been outside yet. It's such an effort for her now, I'll let her rest awhile before I take her out. Going outside in the morning used to be one of her favorite things, I can easily visualize her face when she would come bounding back up the front steps ... "Oh another happy day!"


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had great comfort in the vet coming to the house.for spencer, perhaps they would do that for her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, I thought that too, at first. But Daisy has always loved going to see Dr. Wells. Huge tail wags, every time. It's not a cold, sterile place for her. She knows the staff well, and they love her. It will be okay.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

...........................


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a little story my vet shared with me. He told me that over the years those dogs he had to send to the bridge were the most at peace when their loved ones told them that it was ok for them to go. Those that were with them and knew in their hearts that it was the time to say "See you later" and when the dogs knew this in their hearts they were at peace.
JoEllen we are all at your side in spirit.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

One day, one minute at a time. Cherish each one. Our thoughts with you: Olliver and Robin


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daidy*



Jo Ellen said:


> It's so very revealing to be on this side of the coin now. I've watched others lose their precious dogs and have wondered what on earth I could ever say or do that could help. Now I know. It is comforting beyond words that others know and love Daisy too. Not as I do, of course, but I know she has touched so many lives in her short time here. Soothes my heart like nothing else.
> 
> I took Spirit in to the vet to get his nails trimmed (he's not the easy dog Daisy has always been : ). I asked if Dr. Wells would come in when it's time to let Daisy go. They told me he would want to be there, but they would have to ask him first since he's now retired. He saved her life once, he gave her a bite of his pastry which was the first glorious sign she was going to recover from that dreadful bloat episode. I still tear up remembering how he shared his pastry with her. I'm sure he will come in for Daisy. And Daisy has always loved going to see him.
> 
> She had a good breakfast this morning, but she hasn't been outside yet. It's such an effort for her now, I'll let her rest awhile before I take her out. Going outside in the morning used to be one of her favorite things, I can easily visualize her face when she would come bounding back up the front steps ... "Oh another happy day!"


My heart goes out to you Jo-I know how heartbroken you feel. The thing that helped me most is KNOWING that Smooch and Snobear wouldn't suffer and would be at peace. For us, too, our dogs were very comfortable with the vet and the people there. Just know that we'll all be with you in spirit. Kisses and Hugs to Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder if the cancer has spread to the bone in her back left leg, that's the one giving her so much trouble. Impossible now to know, I'm not going to subject her to more testing. When she walks now, she doesn't bend that one the way she should, it's hard for her to keep her balance and to do steps. 

She caught a fish this morning in the fish pool


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jo Ellen, I am so sorry you have to go through this, you brought another smile to my face of Daisy catching her fish! She certainly has touched my heart through your stories and pictures. My heart is heavy for her too. Thoughts going out to you...Dawn


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's legacy, she's amazing.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> She caught a fish this morning in the fish pool



She did better than I did... I finally got out to the lake the other day and was skunked.

Our vet up here was unable to come to my cabin when it finally came time to say goodbye. Sammie was never a fan of going to the vet but she loved my jeep...it was her second home. When I arrived he suggested we do it in my jeep...there was plenty of room...so with my precious Sammie in my lap we said goodbye...


Pete & Woody


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if the cancer has spread to the bone in her back left leg, that's the one giving her so much trouble. Impossible now to know, I'm not going to subject her to more testing. When she walks now, she doesn't bend that one the way she should, it's hard for her to keep her balance and to do steps.
> 
> She caught a fish this morning in the fish pool


Yay Miss Daisy 

Lol


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope it helps to know how widespread Daisy's legacy is. I think of her and her fishing skills every time I give Ranger a fish. Thoughts of Daisy are all the way up here in Alberta, too. 

Give her a hug from me and Ranger, please.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It helps more than you realize, yes. Exceptional dogs are to be shared, I've been so happy to share Daisy, she's been my passion for so long.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry to read this about Daisy. I hope for many painless days.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I had something wise to say, but all I can think of is how sad I am for you and sweet Daisy. As you know cherish every day, etc......and just love on her from all of us.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I pray that if this terrible disease comes knocking at our door someday, Max and I will meet it with as much grace as you and Daisy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Jo ... I can barely speak. 

I know you have had many wonderful times with Daisy. Hearing her stories have brightened my days many times. Good to know that she's still fishing. Hugs to you and wags to Daisy.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck with Daisy. I love your photos. We will be praying for you. Treasure every single moment.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just checking in on you and Daisy. Xxoo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Thinking of you and Daisy!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Many prayers for you and your Daisy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> It's so very revealing to be on this side of the coin now. I've watched others lose their precious dogs and have wondered what on earth I could ever say or do that could help. Now I know. It is comforting beyond words that others know and love Daisy too. Not as I do, of course, but I know she has touched so many lives in her short time here. Soothes my heart like nothing else.


She HAS touched so many of us - we feel we know her, and that is because of the great person she has had for all her happy years. It is so unfair that these wonderful creatures get struck down by such an ugly disease. Somehow, it never destroys their spirits, even as it destroys their bodies. 



Jo Ellen said:


> She caught a fish this morning in the fish pool


Proof right there that her spirit is still strong. 



Jo Ellen said:


> It helps more than you realize, yes. Exceptional dogs are to be shared, I've been so happy to share Daisy, she's been my passion for so long.


I could not agree more. It gave me comfort that so many people here knew who Tesia was and knew how special and important and exceptional she was. Your Daisy is exceptional, too, and you have been wonderfully generous to share her with us. I look forward to many more stories of her. And it's not even necessary to say, treasure every day with her... I know you always have and always will.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

This forum is such a comfort at these times. The support I received through Gromit's passing last summer proved that to me even more. I am so very sorry that you are in the position of having to make the hardest decision of knowing when it is time to say goodbye. I truly know how difficult it is and being here with others who love their dogs just as much as we does help as we all understand.

I feel like I know Daisy from being so lucky that you have shared her with us. From the first time I saw her picture I could tell she was an old soul and that soul will live on in you forever. I am sending prayers to you as you go through this incredibly difficult journey.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is no better, no worse this morning. She ate a full breakfast. She won't eat just kibble or wet food unless I mix in some raw meat. So I'm giving her just a bit of kibble and ground raw turkey. She'll eat salmon too, but that has to be cooked. She's very picky now, but that's okay, as long as she's eating.

She eats, goes potty and comes indoors to sleep under the AC. Visitors come to the door and she doesn't get up anymore. How I miss that excessive greeting disorder now. 

I tried to engage her with our kitten last night, but she wasn't interested. I found a 4-5 week old kitten in my barn, no littermates or mom, just her. She was hungry, thirsty and dirty, poor baby. I brought her in and bathed her, she was ravenous. I named her Barny (after my barn, not the purple dinosaur LOL). Daisy was so gentle with her ... can you imagine what a giant Daisy must have seemed to the kitten. But she's lost interest, I keep trying to engage her though.

Of her 3 favorite things, we still have two -- eating and fishing. 

I'm struggling with the ultrasound report still. What I know...probable right kidney cancer, enlarged diseased liver, mildly enlarged spleen, and what appears to be degenerative myelopathy. Is any or all of this curable or treatable ? And what is the primary cause ? I'm very uncomfortable not understanding what's happening. And why don't I understand, is it because I don't want to accept this or is it because the veterinarians are not doing their job for us


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Daisy. She truly is special. I hope you and her have many more good days.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I continue to think of you and Daisy. 

You may feel more comfortable if you call and ask about the report. When my girl had her last surgery, I had the surgeon literally talk me through exactly what would happen from the moment she was on the table through each moment that would raise her out of recovery. He was kind enough to do this 3 at different times for me with patience as I interrupted asking for "non scientific language" during our conversations. After all was said and done and I consented to the surgery, he told me that he agreed with what I was doing and what I requested they not do and that he would make the same choices if it was his dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I fondly remember the video of her you posted long ago eating her Mackerel on the lawn  

Wishing you both more good days than bad.:crossfing 

I think we have all gone back and forth with the struggle over diagnosis, treatments, wondering what is right etc. Not easy stuff


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to get all the pictures from the ultrasound and have them evaluated by a trained ultrasound specialist, a human ultrasound specialist.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is a tough thing, I say talk to your vet., and have them answer your questions, may I ask a question,on the first video.there it is not a golden,is that daisy?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The mackerel dinner video? Yes, that's Daisy. Are you seeing something different?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> It is a tough thing, I say talk to your vet., and have them answer your questions, may I ask a question,on the first video.there it is not a golden,is that daisy?


The first video she posted is Spirit, her GSD puppy. Daisy taught him to fish.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, thanks. I was confused, I'd forgotten I posted that video too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, thought I was seeing wrong, now I get it,did not know you had aGSD,well maybe I do remember, you named him spirit, like my spirit.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Made me smile to read Daisy caught a fish!! I know this is such a hard time, but I agree to ask your vet to explain the ultrasound to you. Also make sure you don't forget to take care of yourself too!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Daisy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Daisy. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have all the pictures from the ultrasound, I'm sending them out to a friend who has 30+ years experience in the sonography field. I also have a call into her vet.

I don't understand why she has liver disease. How can this not be something I did ?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I have all the pictures from the ultrasound, I'm sending them out to a friend who has 30+ years experience in the sonography field. I also have a call into her vet.
> 
> I don't understand why she has liver disease. How can this not be something I did ?


I felt the same way when Tesia got cancer. My first questions were, did I do something wrong? Did I expose her to something? Was it her food? Too much sun? Too much time in the lake? I felt like it HAD to be my fault. But, as awful and sad and unfair as it is, sometimes it just happens. We get sick, they get sick. My beloved uncle, who is kind and patient and took good care of himself all his life (he is a doctor himself) was diagnosed with cancer a few months ago. There is no reason for it. 

She may have liver disease as a secondary illness to the cancer. There may be something that was weakened in her body and it developed. 

I know it doesn't make it any better. But try not to blame yourself. It's just sad and unfair. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Taking the road trip with her was a diversion for me, I wasn't ready to deal with any of this. Now I'm dealing with it. I try to grasp that she's dying and I immediately start looking for ways to make her better ... diet, surgery, remove the kidney. And then I go back to feeling helpless, she's dying and I have to accept this. I go back and forth constantly.

One positive -- I work from home. I can't imagine leaving her for hours each day right now. I'm right here with her all the time. So thankful for this one thing right now.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's wonderful that you can be with Daisy 24/7. It was the same for me with Sammie...the only thing that changed was that when she could no longer sleep in my bed were ever she choose to sleep was also where I slept. I felt being able to be by her side made me feel a bit better and I think it made her feel a bit better as well. Daisy did a great job in choosing her mom.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just spoke with Daisy's vet. She read the ultrasound report and she's confident the cancer involves multiple major organs -- kidney, liver, spleen.

There is nothing to be done, nothing can save her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, your charge is to live in the moment with her and for her. So so hard to do, but it's (I believe) one of their primary lessons to teach us.... and what they deserve from us. Praying that your time is longer than you think and better than you imagine. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear her cancer involves multiple organs. It's devastating.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She can have pizza tonight. Without onions.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of her diagnosis--spoil her as best you can!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Really sorry, just do what is best for her, give her lots of love.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Jo, your charge is to *live in the moment* with her and for her. So so hard to do, but it's (I believe) one of their primary lessons to teach us....


Crazy hard to do. One thing my sister's vet told her when her dog was diagnosed with cancer, that has stuck with me for years, was when he said, "They have no idea what's happening to them. They may not feel very good, but *they still wake up every single morning like it's the best day of their life.* They live in the moment. Unfortunately, we're the ones that have to bear knowing what's happening." I will never forget those words.

I'm so very sorry, Jo Ellen.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about Daisy, just heartbreaking  Spoil her lots and try to make some special memories.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

You and Daisy will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I hope she will keep fishing as long as she can!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Treasure every minute, spoil your beautiful golden girl with all her favourite things.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm crying with you. I know exactly where you are. And I'm so sorry.

Make the most of the good days - take her to her favourite spots, give her her favourite foods. She may slow down really quickly. But she will still get great comfort from being with you. Something you may consider - when Tesia got sick, I had planned to take time off to spend as much time as I could with her. She got too sick too fast, and I never had a chance. If you can take some time off from work now, it might give you some great quality time before she slows down. 

Hugs to you. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Jo

Just saw your thread here. 

I have been thinking about Daisy everyday. You both are always on my mind. I have known you both for so long. It almost does not seem real. 

My heart is taking a beating on this one.

We love you


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Stopping by to let you know that we love you and Daisy. I am thinking about you both everyday.

It is really hard to accept.

I miss her already.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She is obviously a very gorgeous dog and very much loved.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey JoEllen.
Just popped by and saw the latest news about your dear Daisy. 
So very sorry.
Maybe you already suspected the final diagnosis would be bad, but to hear those terrible words, "involving all organs," is very hard and final.
Our thoughts continue to be with you both, for peace and many many pain free days-Robin and Olliver


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

JoEllen just wanted you to know that you and Daisy are in my heart and thoughts daily. Please remember you did nothing to cause this it just happens. It is out of your control. You gave her the best life the best care and bad stuff still happens. The important thing is she KNOWS how much you love her.
We love you!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much. I would be lost without the support of people who understand. Most people think of dogs as "just" dogs, we have to live in that world. Of course Daisy is not "just" a dog and this is, for me, catastrophic.

She's hanging on. She won't fish anymore. She does like to eat, but wouldn't eat very much ice cream today, very unusual for her. She does still wag her tail on occasion.

I had a scare yesterday with her breathing so I rushed her to the vet. They said it's likely just the prednisone but reminded me that her cancer, due to spleenic involvement, could cause her to collapse at any moment. That's a horrible diagnosis to live with. Very frightening.

I'm going to take her to the lake this weekend. I doubt she will be able to fish but I'm hoping she can lay down and relax in her favorite element. I will try to get some pictures but I want to be with her, not with my camera. 

I have decided that it's better if I let her go too soon than even a day too late. I won't let her suffer, there will be no agony for either of us. It's okay to say goodbye when the tail still wags.

I am not as stoic as I sound. Words are easy. I am beside myself with grief, more heartbroken than I have ever been. I have known logically that this time will come but as much as I prepared or rehearsed this over and over in my mind, nothing could have prepared me for how much this hurts. I sob uncontrollably every day. She is my Camelot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs Jo. As our old vet told us, "Better a day too soon, than a moment too late." So very true. As hard as it is, it's what our fur babies deserve..... they are so blessed to be forever loved, forever free of dread or foreboding that plague us humans.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! It is so hard to get such a tragic diagnosis. Keeping you both in our thoughts on this sad journey and praying that your trip to the lake is as perfect as it can. Each memory is pure treasure, to be cherished in the years ahead.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I know how much pain you are in Jo.

I am just so sad for you. Bless you both.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We are here for you. I am crying thinking of the pain you are in. I know Daisy is in good hands. This is so true but


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thinking of you and sweet Daisy. I know you will take the best care of her but remember to take care of you. Daisy will have a good weekend at the lake even if she does not fish because she will be with you. Huge hugs to you and loads of ear scritches to Daisy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish I could take away at least a small part of the pain you are feeling right now. It is truly overwhelming.

I hope you have a wonderful time at the lake together. I know you will. 

Hugs to you. I really wish we could all make this go away.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping you and your beautiful Daisy have some special time together at the lake this weekend.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Daisy has the best, most loving human mom and friend. Be there for all the minutes that are left. Remember every moment. Cry as you need. And know that we are here for you when you need us, and I have been where you are.

Max


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We are here for you. It is so painful I know and Daisy is extra special. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry......I just don't know what to say or how to ease your pain or help our beloved Daisy....you are in my thoughts and prayers
Beth, moose and angel


We love you!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jo, Just one step at a time... and you will find that you can get through one day after another. You and Daisy are in our thoughts.... if a river of tears could save her then, based on how many tears we have all shed for her, Daisy would probably live forever.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

We are here to support you. Hang in there. It is a difficult journey... You love Daisy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Daisy is slowing down. I hope the two of you enjoy your time at the lake together. She is your everything as you are to her!! Love, thoughts and prayers are with both of you!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

When I knew Ollie's time was growing short I made the decision to not grieve for her while she was still here but to focus on each day she was still here and make it special. I knew I would have nothing but time after she was gone to grieve and I didn't want to waste a minute of whatever time we had left together. 

I started a journal during this time and it brought me great comfort later being able to reflect back on our last days together and took the burden off of having to keep everything in my head. 

I'm so glad that you and Daisy are continuing to do the things you love and making memories. I hope that you and Daisy have many more days ahead and that your heart finds peace in the end. ((HUGS))


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This is not the end. It's the beginning of a new adventure for Daisy. She's going to find that perfect lake and wait there for you to come and fish with her. While she's waiting, she's going to be watching over you every day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thinking of you and Daisy today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> I will try to get some pictures but I want to be with her, not with my camera.


Thinking of you guys today and I wanted to tell you how much this ^^^ resonated with me. I have moments where I think, I wish I had a picture of this or that moment, but remind myself that I might not be *in* the moment if I was worrying about getting the right shot. Every moment is a gift.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

JoEllen and Daisy WE LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys

Thinking of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and Daisy, may you have many good days together.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My video camera is all charged up and ready. 
We will make some memories, slowly and sweetly, and treasure them always.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> I haven't been here in awhile, life and stuff has kept me busy. Forums not so much my thing anymore. But many of you here know Daisy, and me, so I feel it's right to share this news.
> 
> Daisy has renal cancer. It's likely spread to her liver and spleen, and beyond. I am not opting for surgery or chemotherapy, I don't feel she is strong enough. I will be giving her prednisone for short term benefit. I've not been down this road before. This is a very sobering responsibility, how to best care for her now.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Daisy having cancer. That's such an awful disease and it's very difficult not being able to cure them. Take one day at a time and enjoy your time together. 
I love your pictures of Daisy, she's a beautiful girl.
Take Care,
Karen & Molly


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping that sweet Daisy just had a slow couple of days. Frequently when they aren't well, they have a couple of days that aren't their best, but then have a sudden burst of energy. You both have so many that care about you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry I have not been here for a few days - but you and Daisy have been in my thoughts the whole time. I hope you have a good weekend together.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey guys. Daisy is still eating. She's very lethargic, even little things require big effort. She's tired. Mostly she sleeps but she still has good moments. We're going to visit Susan tomorrow (laprincessa). Susan, I wish I could give her a bath but it's just too much for her to stand that long, and the weight of the water. She doesn't like baths anyway so I won't subject her to that now.

I have no idea how to predict this, how long she has, but I feel in my heart it won't be long. There will be no more Daisy snow days, no more fishing seasons. The weight of my sadness is directly proportionate to the weight of my happiness -- that she has been, always, my dog. How lucky can a girl get 

Here's a picture from her fishing days to make us smile. Please smile, she would love that.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful sugar face..... I am so sorry for what you are going through.....try to be happy while she is with you as she feels your emotions..... 
Live for every second she has with you.... 

Hugs and prayers to you and Daisy...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Love you both!

Have fun with Susan and Max. I am so happy and comforted knowing that you and Daisy are going there. Susan will be such a comfort.

Take pictures ok? I need to see Daisy and Max dagader.

XO


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We will all be at Susan's tomorrow in spirit. Wish we could be there in real life. Your picture did make me smile. She is a beautiful young lady who has touched my heart.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad she is still eating, but so sorry to hear she is slowing down more.....crying with you as I type.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Daisy is gorgeous. I love your spirit and sentiments about the wonderful live she is living.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry Daisy is tired, spoil her and love her, wishing u many more days with her...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max always says, "Justur say NO tu da baffs!" 
We can't wait to meet her and give her a long, gentle hug. Reminds me, I have to tell hubby he's in charge of the camera!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That picture of beautiful Daisy fishing does bring a smile. Such a beautiful sugar face. Keeping you both in our thoughts that you both have a wonderful day tomorrow visiting with Susan and Max!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww. Miss Daisy FisherGirl. You are a special puppy. So much joy u have brought your mom and so many others. You were here. You will never be forgotten. Please take a message to my Homer when you decide the time to go on to new travels has come. Please tell him mom loves him and misses him every day. May your upcoming time be full of love and peace and painless grace. Dear sweet girl.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Daisy. Spend your time loving her, spoiling her, and loving her some more. You and Daisy are both in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that old photo with her mouth full of fish. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Jo Ellen:

I am so very sorry of your sad, sad news on Daisy. My one regret with Chewbacca is that when I found out he had his cancer there was little time to do anything (of course I didn’t know it and he died the same day we found out). You are a wise woman, as you know that your Daisy lived a good life. Enjoy your wonderful road trip with her. The pictures of her are beautiful…Thank you so much for sharing, as they have brought a smile to my face; as I’m sure they will forever yours.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Today is a hard day. She ate her breakfast okay but then laid back down, she is all but motionless. Her breathing looks different to me, too fast or too apparent, not sure. I've seen this before (since she's been ill), it's not entirely new, maybe the prednisone. I really had to coax her to go outside. My son came over, she has always wagged her tail so hard when he came in the room that you could hear it thumping. Today, her tail didn't thump.

Today I am sobbing. I miss my Daisy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

oh Jo Ellen, I am so sorry. Many of us know that feeling when we see the joy go out of our sweet dogs' eyes. I pray Daisy rebounds, but hug and kiss that sweet girl. She knows how much you love her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending Daisy & her Mom lots of Hugs & Kisses!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

She overdid it yesterday, climbing that mountain.
Let her rest today, and dream of the creek and how hard we laughed.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending her love, prayers and hugs.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoping this is just an "off day" for you both. Hugs to you.


----------



## Showell (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww so sorry to hear,lost a collie to cancer and still miss the dog after many years,just always remember all the good times


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying very hard that today is an exception to the rule and that there are more good days ahead for your beloved Daisy. Am on the way to light a candle for you both.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Please light a candle for sweet Daisy:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/205578-candles-daisy.html#post3183394


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am on my way to light a candle for sweet Daisy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Sending prayers and strength
Love
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Daisy. She has had a great life with you. You both have been so blessed to have been in each other's life.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for what you are going through with beautiful Daisy. I love the photo of her fishing, you can see how happy she is.

It's so difficult when you know that the end is near, but try and live for each moment and cherish this special time you have together. I hope too that this is just an 'off' day for Daisy and wishing you many more precious days together.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thinking of Daisy and you. Sending love, comfort & peace.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi JoEllen
I always remember Daisy and her love for fish
Brooks and I have you in our thoughts


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh Jo, I can just imagine how you are feeling. Sweet baby Daisy.

This shouldn't be. :no:

Thinking of you both.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on you and Daisy. Beautiful picture of her fishing. I am sorry she seems to be slowing down. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I am going to light a candle now.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

After much tearful thought today, I've decided I'm going to let her go early. It's not time now but I want her passing to be peaceful and pleasant. For her sake and my own. I want this last final memory to be comforting. She deserves that, and I couldn't bear this any other way.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

There is nothing easy about this decision. When it's time, it's time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Big hugs Jo Ellen. You will make the right decision at the right time, with all the love you hold for her. In the meantime, I know you are cherishing every moment. We are all walking that road beside you in spirit, you are not alone.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Very sad. I saw her pictures. Very pretty girl. God bless


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been following this thread, and thinking about you and Daisy. Just wanted to say how sorry I am, it's so hard and beyond difficult to have to go through. I love her pictures, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know that this is such a hard and frightening time. I believe that you will know when it is time-the love that you have for Daisy will let you see it. Keeping you both in our thoughts that you have more time that is free of pain.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

She stole a piece of my heart the first time I saw her picture. I'm so blessed to have met her, and snuggled with her, and breathed in her essence. I will always see her under that tree - across from Duke's tree is now Daisy's.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It is so hard when they are sick...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I know what an impossibly hard decision this is. You are doing what is kindest for your sweet Daisy. You are the only one who knows when it is he right time so follow your heart. I am so sorry...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*



Jo Ellen said:


> After much tearful thought today, I've decided I'm going to let her go early. It's not time now but I want her passing to be peaceful and pleasant. For her sake and my own. I want this last final memory to be comforting. She deserves that, and I couldn't bear this any other way.


JoEllen:

Ken and I always felt the same. My prayers and thoughts are with you and Daisy.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

One of the very hardest things I have ever had to do in my 53 years of life was letting my dear love Homer go where I could not follow.
I am not a "religious" person, but feel very connected spiritually. My heart tells me that all my loved ones are together in a better place and we will meet again when my time here is thru. This knowledge brings me great comfort when I feel overwhelmed with sadness.
It is not a final end Jo Ellen. It is merely a brief interlude of absence.
Hugs to you and your dear girl. Robin and Olliver


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen,
I am so sorry. Hugs and prayers to you and Daisy. My heart is breaking for you.

Donna


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

olliversmom said:


> One of the very hardest things I have ever had to do in my 53 years of life was letting my dear love Homer go where I could not follow.
> I am not a "religious" person, but feel very connected spiritually. My heart tells me that all my loved ones are together in a better place and we will meet again when my time here is thru. This knowledge brings me great comfort when I feel overwhelmed with sadness.
> It is not a final end Jo Ellen. It is merely a brief interlude of absence.
> Hugs to you and your dear girl. Robin and Olliver


 
I meant to PM you and ask you more about Homer. I saw him on your signature. That must have been very hard for you. How long was it fore Olibero comed intwo yer lipe?

Who typed that? :smooch:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not here nearly as much as I used to be, so I totally missed this.

I am so very sorry Jo Ellen, I can't even imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I know how much you loved Daisy and how much fun the two of you had fishing together. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

mybuddy said:


> I meant to PM you and ask you more about Homer. I saw him on your signature. That must have been very hard for you. How long was it fore Olibero comed intwo yer lipe?
> 
> Who typed that? :smooch:


Da Budee, me prend!!! 
I had lost 2 dogs in 2 years, one to bloat, one to cancer. No more dogs for me! Then a fellow who bought 2 goldens from a breeder could not keep them anymore. I said no no no. Then said,....well if I was to take one I would take a girl as they are my preference. And then stopped by and saw these adorable-4 month old Golden pups. 
The boy was HUGE! The girl was adorable and busy beating the rap outta the male. Then the male dog sat in my lap and gazed up in my eyes for about 10 minutes, not moving. And that began and 11 year love fest between me and the HomeBoy. 
He was gentle, sweet, kind, dignified and smart as a whip. He was fun and loving and the best companion anyone could ask for. He was never 10 feet from my side whenever we were together, which was most of the time. And through some very hard losses in our lives, he comforted me those sad, lonely nights.
His loss was terrible for me, for all that knew him. I swore no more dogs. And I lasted 3 months. House just isn't same without a Golden in it. Had heckova time trying to find a rescue, then heard about Olliver's litter and gave impassioned plea to breeder to be put on the list. And here we are. So glad I put myself and my weary heart out there yet again. But life is too short not to take love over and over again, even if it means losing it over and over again. That's what I tink.
Hope dose musages r werkin fer yu me gud prend.
Lub Ollivero
(Who wrote that?!)


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

JoEllen I am so sorry for your loss, it has to be one of the most difficult decisions we have to make as pet owners but it is also our responsibility. I hope that your sadness fades soon and is filled by the sweet fond memories you and Daisy made during your time together. I will always remember the "fisher" dog. {{hugs}}


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Always remember my fisher dog ... those words are wonderful to hear. She's truly been an original. I call her my Field & Stream golden


----------



## KarenMurray (Jul 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear about Daisy getting cancer. My golden, Lucy, lost her brave battle with lymphoma on June 24th. My vet recommended a supplement that boosts cellular and immune system health. It's named C-Caps, made by PetAlive. Ask your vet about it, maybe it will help your beautiful Daisy.

Respectfully,
Karen Murray


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I only know your daisy from your pictures here. She has touched my heart, what an amazing dog you have. I cannot imagine your grief.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I understand how intense this is.

May you feel your GR friends surrounding you both with healing light to you at this time. May Daisy's graduation be peaceful when the time is right and may your faith be as strong as ever.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

One of my friends saw the video of Daisy in the field that I had posted on facebook. Today I told her Daisy's story. She said, "tell Jo that she's seen a little bit of what Daisy's life in Heaven will be like - look at her in that field, so happy, so carefree. That's what's waiting for her." 

I think she's right.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Jo Ellen. A close friend reminded me the other day of something I had told her a couple of years ago after losing my Pug to cancer-"I would rather let them go a week early than a day too late. I have seen them suffer because I could not bring myself to make that decision earlier and I will have to live with that forever. It breaks my heart."

You are making your decision with Daisy's best interest at heart, and that is the way it should be


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart sank a little bit further this evening. It's almost time. She's so tired.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry. My thoughts are with you..


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen I wish Daisy could talk to you. It's so, so hard to make that final decision. But you just have to do what your heart tells you. Daisy has made that ever so sweet connection with your heart, so what your heart tells you is in essence what Daisy is telling you. Please give her a big hug from the two of us. If you feel a tug on her arm that would be me with a fish on, dedicated to your sweet Daisy.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She did. Talk to me this evening.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I never wanted to hear those words.

I wish I had the perfect words but I just do not know what to say, except we love you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jo Ellen, you and your beautiful Daisy have been a source of joy and smiles for many on this forum; at least for me. Thank you for that! My heart breaks for you, it is a very tough decision. My Bonnie and Clyde are both going on 13, and those thoughts of making decisions are heavy on my mind also. Prayers, thoughts, and belly rubs (for Daisy) coming you way. Hugs to you....Dawn


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, I can empathize with how hard it is to come to this decision. I've had to do it several times and never does it get easier. When there is not the spark of joy in their eyes, when her tail has no wag, when she can't enjoy the things she once loved, then the greatest gift IMO is freeing them from their failing body. Tears for you and your girl....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. Your fishing girl has been an inspiration...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calirn6 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Daisy*

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I lost my Simba to cancer at 11 also. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear that the time is near. You and Daisy have given the entire board many great memories. I'm sure they will have big fish in heaven waiting for your beautiful girl when the time comes. You two will be in our thoughts in the coming rough days. She will never be forgotten.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This picture makes me laugh. Not the most flattering, but then fishing is not a flattering sport. Is it, Pete 

Never was she as happy as when she'd just caught a fish.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great shot! Our boys spent many hours at the lake, and they never fished like Daisy. What a sweet girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Daisy's fishing expertise will inspire others forever. After seeing her work, I tried to get my girl interested in my neighbor's massive koi pond - for entertainment, not eating. Unfortunately she was so scared of the concrete gnome by the pond, that she never noticed the fish. 

My thoughts are with you and Daisy during this time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There will always only be one Daisy the fisher dog!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Love and hugs from moose, angel and beth. We love you both


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> This picture makes me laugh. Not the most flattering, but then fishing is not a flattering sport. Is it, Pete
> 
> Never was she as happy as when she'd just caught a fish.


No, not very flattering, I'm living proof of that, but it's sure a lot of fun and Daisy has certainly more than proved that! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

JoEllen I am sending you hugs. Just know that we are all surrounding you with our love for you and Daisy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I was afraid to open this thread tonight and now I know why. When they finally tell you, there is no breath left to form words. This is the truest test of love... the hardest and most important gift you can give. I'm so sorry.

We will be here for you.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I've not gone through what you are going through yet, Jo Ellen so I cannot speak from experience. I just can speak from love, from the idea of a promise; a promise of a pain free life and a pain free death. It is a difficult promise to fulfill; I can just hope I will be as attuned to my girl's needs at that time as you are to Daisy's. 

Daisy is loved; she will always be and she will always love you. Peace to you and Daisy as her time to leave comes near.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and Daisy. I am so sorry the time to let her go is so near. I think she will be teaching a lot of our goldens at the bridge how to fish.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending peace, love and hugs and extra special prayers to you guys... it is a difficult moment


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Holding you both in our hearts and sending thoughts and prayers to get thru this difficult time.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I was afraid to open this thread tonight and now I know why. When they finally tell you, there is no breath left to form words. This is the truest test of love... the hardest and most important gift you can give. I'm so sorry.
> 
> We will be here for you.


I feel the same way I am afraid to open the thread 
Very big Hugs to Daisy and you Jo Ellen :smooch:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jo Ellen the love you have for your beautiful girl shines through and what adventures you and Daisy have had together fishing, I hope those happy memories will help you when you make the heartbreaking decision to let her go I am so sorry that Daisy's time is getting closer gentle hugs to you both.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Daisy is forever in my heart. 
So very sorry that this day has finally arrived.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy and JoEllen*



Bob-N-Tash said:


> Daisy is forever in my heart.
> So very sorry that this day has finally arrived.


Know that we are all with you. God Bless you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, I know how very difficult this is.. I've been where you are right now more times than I'd ever wanted to be. 

It is the ultimate gift of love setting them free from their pain and suffering, and I hope with time you will be able to find comfort and peace knowing this. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet Daisy. 

God bless


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My heart sank a little bit further this evening. It's almost time. She's so tired.


Gromit talked to me too and that was when I knew he was ready to go. Such a wonderful life you have given your sweet Daisy. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I woke up this morning with you and Daisy on my mind. I am sending lots of love from Gambler, Gussee and me!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been thinking of you and Daisy constantly. I'm so sorry the time is coming so quickly. My heart goes out to you. Daisy was the best fisher dog - and provided may smiles around here.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

gold4me said:


> I woke up this morning with you and Daisy on my mind. I am sending lots of love from Gambler, Gussee and me!!!


Woke up with thoughts of you and your sweet girl as well.
xxoo Robin


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lots of love from Lilly and me, too


----------



## Lucybug's Ma (Jul 4, 2013)

I am new to this forum but have been following your latest, difficult journey. You and your pup are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

No words can ease the pain you are going through right now, but please find comfort in knowing that many of us who have traveled this road are sharing in your pain right now. Thoughts and prayers for you and your beautiful Daisy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*



bonacker said:


> No words can ease the pain you are going through right now, but please find comfort in knowing that many of us who have traveled this road are sharing in your pain right now. Thoughts and prayers for you and your beautiful Daisy.


Jo Ellen

What bonacker said is so true!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking of you both this evening.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Daisy will be missed by all of us Sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Daisy is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry it has come to this, but also am so in awe of you and the fact that you are caring for Daisy so,well until the very end. The decision is truly the hardest one we ever make, but it is also the ultimate demonstration of love.

We are all crying with you. HUGS


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't be in awe of me. It's one thing to say you're going to do something, another thing entirely to actually do it. An epic battle is underway between my heart and my mind. I am terrified my heart can't do what my mind says I should. 

The only conclusion I can make today is it must not be time. But when ever will it be time, will I be able to recognize it? 

Parts of this are unbearable.

I have found a vet who will come to our home. I wanted to do this at the State Park where we always fished but they said no. I understand, but had to ask. The vet asked me about after, what I will do with her immediately after. I can't even speak the words, my mind can't go there.

I talked to her vet this morning. She said Daisy's condition is grave. If I brought her in tomorrow, they would not say no. She said the only thing left is when I am ready to make that decision, when I am at peace with it.

Never? Possibly. What do I do?

Someone shared a quality of life questionnaire with me. I gave Daisy 29 out of 80. 

Do I pick a day? Do I pick a number? Do I call my doctor for a sedative? Has anyone ever done that?

I am not okay.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have searched my heart for wise advise for you as you and Daisy were so helpful to me and gave me such wise advise when I was searching for a food for Belle when she was sick and I have never forgotten that......but I am so sad to say I have no wise advise. I have never had to make that decision before, but know the day may come for me with Belle and I tear up even thinking about it. There are many here who have been there and can give wise advise. They say ultimately you will know when is the right time....I am not sure how you know. I have heard you just do. In my head I think of it as the last merciful, kind, selfless act I can do for a wonderful friend that has been so fabulous to me.....but my heart, just like yours, there is just an ache of even the thought.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't find any words that will help you with this
Just know that whatever you do, we will all be there with you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very sorry you are experiencing these final days with Daisy. It is so hard to decide when it's time, but in all honesty, if her quality of life has declined dramatically and she isn't able to do the things that make her happy, the kindest and sweetest thing you can do for her is to let her go before she physically suffers any further. She might very well be holding on for you at this point. Our Barkley took a dramatic turn in his hemangiosarcoma fight when my husband was out of the country and I waited 2 days so he could get home to say goodbye. I felt it was too long, but my husband needed to be there to be with him. When it was time, Barkley looked at us with the most appreciative eyes and I could see the relief on his face- he was tired, suffering and ready. It went quickly and peacefully and he went with dignity, with us holding him closely. When it was over, the lighting in the room made it look as though he had a halo light over his head- he was already my angel and he will always be my forever angel now. I still feel his presence every day, even 3 years later, and I see pieces of him in my current dogs, as if he's looking after them in heaven. Sending you comforting thoughts with prayers for you to have clarity of mind and peace in your heart as you make this ultimate decision for Daisy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne keyed in on what, IMO, is the most and really only important thing.... Daisy. If she is suffering and not able to do the things that make Daisy, Daisy then the kindest and hardest thing is to let her go. Give thought also to how you will feel if you think you held on too long, if she suffered, etc. I'm so sorry Jo, but please make this moment, this hour, this day about Daisy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Please don't be in awe of me. It's one thing to say you're going to do something, another thing entirely to actually do it. An epic battle is underway between my heart and my mind. I am terrified my heart can't do what my mind says I should.
> 
> The only conclusion I can make today is it must not be time. But when ever will it be time, will I be able to recognize it?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's time when you're at peace with it...I thinks it's time when you know her quality of life is painful and she's no longer showing signs of hope. 

Jo Ellen I wonder what kind of advice you'd give if you were removed from this sad situation and it was another member dealing with this...I know I'd take your advice to heart...possibly, as hard as it is, you may already have the answer.

My thoughts & feelings are with both you and your lovely Daisy during this most difficult time.

Pete & Woody


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand your struggle, because it is very familiar. We went thru a similar thing with our Max. We set a time at the vet for him. My husband wasn't ready yet. We took Max home. There was no joy in taking him home. I knew that it was selfish to hang on. We set him free 2 days later. I've relived that decision ever since 7/26/2013. We had 5 syringes of morphine that the vet had given us just in case to buy us time. When I had to give my boy 1, it was time and the hurt of my heart did not matter any longer. Sending you and Daisy many thoughts and prayers for the strength to get thru this very difficult time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She is not in pain that I can tell, and I think I would most certainly know if she were.

The best I can describe her now is she is a spectator of life more than a participant. A few things still get her attention but her happiness doesn't linger long, her body won't let her.

Spectator. I need to think about this.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Heart breaking.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't envy you having to make that decision. The only time I have made it, our boy Gallagher was already in surgery under anesthesia. We waiting too long with our Fozzie(hemangio), and it was not something I'd want to go through again. My thoughts are with you and your sweet girl Daisy.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey JoEllen-
I think I posted this before, but I'll write it again, please forgive me if redundant. Maybe u can see something in my experience that might make your decision a little easier?
Homer sick in July. Then on off for 6 months. In late December he started downhill slide. Fast.
About Jan 4th, he could not get up without assistance. We carted his 100 pounds in and out to potty and brought his food bowls and water to within reach for him.
By Sat the 5th, he was sleeping most of the day. 
I was having a long anticipated family get together at my house the following day (1/6)and told everyone they would be making their farewells to our much beloved friend, if things did not get any worse before.
Sunday the 6th Homer did not move other than to be carried out for potty. We had him in quiet spot in the middle of things, but private. He wagged his tail a couple times for each family member who came to kiss him, but even that was an effort. Every breath was taking its toll. 
As the last of my family began to leave Sunday evening, and I watched my son and nephew carry him out for the last potty of the night, I knew that this was not right for my Homer. The once proud, dignified, hole digging, lake swimming, trail hiking, fun, gadabout, smiling pup was not enjoying this anymore. So I began accepting his death.
Monday late morning he urinated where he was lying. First and only second time ever pottying in the house since he was a 4 month old.
He stopped looking me in the eye, even when I washed him and petted him and held his sweet head in my lap. He would not look at me again. It was as if he was breaking the bond.
He wanted to be done.
So I called the vet. Asked them to come to the house. Asked for one more day to savor his fur, his neck, his big paws.
Spent whole day and night with him in his big dog bed on the floor. Just talking about all our adventures. Telling him what a wonderful boy he was. 
I so wanted him to die in my arms on his own. But he did not and I felt awful opening the door to let the vet in on Tuesday the 8th.
There was me, Alan, Homer, the sweet vet and her assistant and Homers best buddy , the cat Odys, all kneeling or lying on the floor next to Homer. He looked up at the vet and wagged his tail and raised his head. Then he gently put his head in my lap. I held on to him when she put the needle in. He passed on very, very peacefully. 
I felt anguished, but terribly relieved all of a sudden his pain was over. 

It was so sad that it took him pulling away from me, to realize that he wanted to go and he was waiting for me to let him.

Bless you Jo. Such a hard thing is life sometimes. xxoo


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo- my heart aches for both of you. Like others have said, there are no simple answers, no questionnaire to fill out that will spit out an answer. Daisy is probably struggling with a similar dilemma, deciding when it is time to tell you it is time for her to go. Just know deep in your heart, when it is time, the love you shared and Daisy's spirit never dies, it simply takes on its purist form, not weighed down by our mortal limitations. My prayers go out to you and Daisy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

I will pray for you and Daisy.

With Smooch, I noticed her diaphragm was noticeably going in and out when she breathed. She stopped going up the stairs. She would eat only if I hand fed her.
When I took her to the vet for a complete blood test and xrays, he thought she was having trouble breathing and had the techs give her some oxygen. Smooch was not gasping for air or anything like that. He showed me the xrays and it was evident that there were masses in her lungs. Our vet thought she was in pain and that was enough for me to hear. Ken came from work right away and he and I held our darling girl, Smooch, as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Our vet gave her a shot first, to relax her, just so she would not have trouble breathing at the end. It was so very peaceful and we were glad that Smooch was at peace.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Both of my previous goldens had a "Look" that was completely different than either had shown before ...it was a look that I will never forget ....I believe it was a what's happening/tired/don't feel good/eerie look ! I knew and now know it's the bridge look !!! heart breaking but it told me it's out of my and the dogs hands/paws ! 

It was time to say good nite to each other !!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

Like someone else said, speaking for myself, I don't know if we are ever at peace with our decision beforehand, we just do it because we love them SO MUCH and don't ever want them to suffer and be in pain.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

You are okay. You are in right mind. There is nothing about this that is easy. Only you can choose your path. There is no right way or wrong way. We are here to support you every step of the way.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

The best piece of advice I got was if she was happy then let her be happy, but if she was not don't wait too long. 

Some kind forumites gently warned me that she could experience distressing night time breathing difficulties if she went on her own. It wasn't until my girl could no longer walk and was uncomfortable with eating that we knew that we had no choice. :'( 

I had to think of what I would want if I was in a hospice or what would my golden would have done if the situation was reversed.

The final decision was crystal clear _when the time was right_ At the time I was very concerned that it would be so obvious this time but when the time was right it was clear. I personally feel that it is not Daisy's time just yet from what you have said. Although as our vet said noone knows your best friend better than you.

Sometimes we need this time of limbo to prepare ourselves to say farewell and Daisy needs this time to realise that she has to leave. People who's dogs leave suddenly experience great trauma and shock which effects their grief period so no matter how hard it is to see her this way it will be important to you later on as you realise that she could not stay. I also think of it as the angels having time to prepare the reunion party for Daisy with the people and pets that have gone ahead to heaven.

It took me a week before I saw real signs that lead to a final decision. My vet told me that it is not uncommon for people to change their mind several times. She also said that only 2% of dogs pass on their own.

We were fortunate enough to find a former vet who specialises in setting dogs free. This kind lady would have met us at the lake. I am sorry that you were denied this special request, maybe you can find someone else? Our vet would not come to our house and that is how we found her.

Take this time to talk to Daisy, heart to heart. Continue to tell her how awesome she is. Try to talk to her with pride rather than with sadness. Remember how she hates to see you sad. This will also become important later on.

This time is incredibly difficult but so important. They never said taking a golden under your wing would be easy but they did say that it would be worth it. Daisy obviously is.

My heart aches for you both.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oliversmom and I had a similar experience...my Sandy would not look at me either....breaking that bond...I knew it was time...heartbreaking JoEllen...I am so very sorry you have to make this decision...just remember when you do decide, this is the most loving, unselfish thing thing that you will ever do. Daisy knows this...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know what to say. I just don't know what to say to help you. I do think that when you feel the time is right letting Daisy know that you are able to go on and that is it OK for her to let go is important. I wish I could help.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Me too - I just don't know what to say, other than I am so, so, so very sorry I wish I had words of wisdom - just please know that we are all with you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prayers for you and Daisy, Jo Ellen. It's such a tough time too many of us have had to face. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no real insight, but wanted to share that I would have the same concerns and worries as you and am sure that the battle between heart and mind would rage as well. Keeping you and Daisy in the front of my thoughts.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad you found a vet who will come to your house. I am sorry they won't go to the park where you wanted. I think it will help to be at home where she feels comfortable. My vet came to the house when we knew it was time for our Abby. She gave the vet her last tail wag...she was ready. The decision of when is so very hard, but you will know. My heart aches for both of you. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

You and Daisy are in my thoughts and prayers. 
We are all traveling this road with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen, am so sorry that the time is approaching that you will have to make the hardest decision you will ever have to make - and it can only be you who makes that decision, because it is you who loves Daisy so much. I have had to make that decision 4 times and it is never easy, and it is only days after that I realise it was the right decision to make.

Someone on the forum sent this to me after I lost one of my girls,

May I Go Now?​Do you think the time is right?​May I say goodbye to pain filled days​And endless lonely nights?​I’ve lived my life and done my best,​An example tried to be.​So can I take that step beyond​And set my spirit free?​I didn’t want to go at first​I fought with all my might.​But something seems to draw me now​To a warm and loving light.​I want to go now, I really do​It’s difficult to stay.​But I will try as best I can,​To live just one more day.​To give you time to care for me​And share your love and fears.​I know you’re sad and afraid,​Because I see your tears.​I’ll not be far, I promise that,​And hope you’ll always know​That my spirit will be close to you​Wherever you may go.​Thank you so much for loving me,​You know I love you too,​That’s why it’s hard to say goodbye​And end this life with you.​So hold me now just one more time​And let me hear you say,​Because you care so much for me,​You’ll let me go today​


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, Jo Ellen, for being faced with this decision. Daisy has had a fantastic life. That is the best gift you could ever give her.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen,

Been thinking how you have described Daisy as being a spectator. I don't think that is a bad thing, as long as she isn't in pain, is eating some, drinking, eliminating. I kind of think of it as her way of slowly letting go, watching her world for a while. You know your beautiful girl so well and if her condition changes, if she fails more, starts to be in pain, you will know what she is telling you. It is such an individual and personal decision for someone to make, hugs to you and your girl. For those of us who have to make this choice for our beloved companions, it is never easy, as it shouldn't be. My thoughts are with you. God bless you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I have found a vet who will come to our home. I wanted to do this at the State Park where we always fished but they said no. I understand, but had to ask. *The vet asked me about after, what I will do with her immediately after.* *I can't even speak the words, my mind can't go there.*


This part of your post struck me, because it was my biggest fear, too. So I will share my experience, in the hopes it might help in your decisions. 

I had originally wanted my vet to come to my home, too, but in the end, she needed to go sooner, and it didn't happen. And it turned out that it was for the best. Because we were at my vet clinic, there was no pressure to move things along. No one had to leave to go on to another appointment. I was in one room, and they went on with their other patients in other rooms, and I was allowed to stay with Tesia as long as I needed to, before she died and after. After she died, I was also able to stay there with her for as long as I needed. And I had a really hard time leaving. I stayed for hours. Finally, because I knew she would be there, just a few blocks away from my home, I was able to say goodbye. My vet told me they would keep her until I decided what I wanted to do. There was no deadline to make a decision. And for that first few days, I couldn't stand the thought of doing anything. I just wanted her to stay at the clinic, nearby. But finally, I had to face reality. I decided not to bury her because I worried about leaving her here if I ever moved away. So cremation was the other option. I found out that the place my clinic uses allows for a final visitation. And when I read that, I felt like a huge, heavy fear was lifted. _I was going to be able to see her again._ I spoke to the company, and made arrangements for them to pick her up, and a few days later, I was able to see her and spend time with her again. It probably sounds creepy to some people, but it really helped me. It was a much more peaceful goodbye (it was 10 days after she died) and I was far less emotionally raw. It was private cremation, all happened while I was there, and then I took her ashes home. 

Don't rush any decision. It's all really hard to even contemplate. But your vet should be able to help and advise. 

And you'll know when it is time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I am praying for Daisy and you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've done a lot of soul searching the last few days about if now is the right time to let her go. The answer to that question is a resounding NO. 

She loves to eat, she loves the pepperoni slices I wrap her medication in, all kinds of food actually. She loves to be pet and talked to, gentle strolls around the house, laying in the grass, saying hello to visitors. She's not in any pain that I can tell, and I most certainly would know if she were. She rests a lot and never whines. She requires more care these days, getting up and around, help up the steps to the front porch, more care in preparing her meals (she's become quite fussy!). But as long as she has the help she needs, and she does 24/7, she is not suffering.

Her vet told me after her bloat episode several years ago, "She wants to live." And she does. I'm going to wait for her to tell me when she's ready. The decision is hers, not mine. She will tell me, and I promise to her I will listen.

The first sign of trouble with her was last April. April 21 to be exact. I posted on my FB page that she had stopped eating her regular food. I knew in my heart then that something was very wrong, she has never turned down any type of food, except green peppers : But I waited, I wasn't ready to know. It wouldn't have made a difference had I known. April 21 was almost 4 months ago. She may still have that much time left, nobody knows. We will treasure every day and continue to build on the remarkable relationship we've had already for 12-1/2 years. 

She is not ready to leave yet. I will never be ready, but I need to wait until SHE is ready. I am at peace with this.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The last several months Andy was battling lymphoma he lost interest in 'dog food' but would eat just about anything else. It was mostly about smell. His ears would perk up if I baked Parmesan chicken or some other food that smelled really good (90% of taste is smell). If I *gasp* offered 'dog' food he'd give me a look as if to say, "You can't be serious! I don't eat 'dog' food anymore" 

Since food is the highlight of any dog's day, you're doing incredibly in being attune with Daisy's wants and needs. "Carpe Diem"


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

THIS is what I've been praying for! When you guys left on Sunday, Mark and I said to each other, "that is not a dog who's ready to die."

Even climbing the "mountain" (my driveway is very steep and Daisy made her way up that hill, slowly, but she made it!) she didn't show any signs of being in distress. YOU were panting harder than she was! (And I will never let you forget that, either, I shall tease you about it for-ever!)

Thank you 



Jo Ellen said:


> I've done a lot of soul searching the last few days about if now is the right time to let her go. The answer to that question is a resounding NO.
> 
> She loves to eat, she loves the pepperoni slices I wrap her medication in, all kinds of food actually. She loves to be pet and talked to, gentle strolls around the house, laying in the grass, saying hello to visitors. She's not in any pain that I can tell, and I most certainly would know if she were. She rests a lot and never whines. She requires more care these days, getting up and around, help up the steps to the front porch, more care in preparing her meals (she's become quite fussy!). But as long as she has the help she needs, and she does 24/7, she is not suffering.
> 
> ...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen, Daisy will tell you when the time is right, being a spectator in life is not a bad thing just look at the older people sitting and watching the world go by not participating but just quietly watching, Jade was a spectator for quite some time (thankfully she didn't have cancer) and reading about Daisy has made me revisit my thread when I posted Jade went to the bridge (have been emotional all day after reading all the posts) as I wasn't sure if I had said she told me she was ready to go I knew she had but didn't know if I had posted I saw that I had and thanked her for making that decision for us and I am sure Daisy will do the same for you. 
Tracey xxx


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for you both. Sending you very special hugs and wishes across. Spoil her rotten and treasure every moment, she is a truly beautiful girl who knows how much you love her. You will be in my thoughts, take care x


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo, you are an awesome human to Daisy. I can only hope Tucker will want to stay with us the way Daisy wants to stay with you. She will let you know when she needs to leave.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Jo- you know your girl and you know what's right for her. You are the only one that can make that decision. Your
only job now is to spoil Daisy rotten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Daisy will let you know when the time is right, this is for sure. We had to face the same terrible decision with our Daisy 19 months ago. Her illness (renal failure) aged her from a 3yr old to a 15yr old dog in the space of ten days. Daisy fought so hard to keep going and she was so brave. Her quality of life diminished terribly and we knew that we would have to make the heartbreaking decision to let her go very soon. One morning she was in our living room and she had a look in her eye that was letting us know that she was ready to go. It was heartbreaking loading her up in the car and taking her to the vets but we could not let her go on, everything she loved to do - she couldn't do anymore and we knew that it was time.

It sounds like your Daisy has got a little bit of fighting spirit left in her yet. Cherish every moment and spoil her, and when she's ready to go she'll let you know. It sounds strange but honestly, she will tell you. Sending her hugs, she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so relieved to read your post and can feel your relief in reading your words. The love and deep bond that you have with Daisy will absolutely let you recognize when she tells you it is time. Praying with everything that she has much more time ahead with you. You are both so loved by so many across the world.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so glad to hear this 

While Daisy may be understandably slowing down there are still many bright and special times ahead... especially if she still loves _your_ food

The best thing you can do right now is live in the present as Daisy does.

Best healing wishes to you both!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just seeing this for the first time... I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is so pretty, and yes you will know the time, until then just enjoy her,with all your heart,and hers.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just when I think I do not have anymore tears.......

Buddy and Daisy have such a long history. Jo Ellen I remember us having countless conversations about this. What will we do? How will we handle it? It almost seems surreal to me. 

I feel so sad and so far away. I woke up this morning thinking about how lucky you were to have Susan so close by. What an amazing support. I wish I was within distance to just hop in the car and go to your house. 

I see pics of Daisy and my stomach hurts. I just love her so much.

You have been the best mom to her and everything you are doing now is for her. Whatever decisions you make, will be the right ones. You know her better than anyone. You will know what to do. She will tell you. For now, I am happy she is with you enjoying her pepperoni

Love you


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Vic, I don't feel like you're far away at all. All I have to do is reach out to you and I know you'll be there. I know it.

I love you and Buddy too :heartbeat


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've done a lot of soul searching the last few days about if now is the right time to let her go. The answer to that question is a resounding NO. .....
> 
> The decision is hers, not mine. She will tell me, and I promise to her I will listen.......
> 
> She is not ready to leave yet. I will never be ready, but I need to wait until SHE is ready. I am at peace with this.


____________________________________________________________
That's wonderful JoEllen. Whatever decision you made, its great u have made it and are at peace with it. The not knowing what to do dilemma is the hardest part of this process.

So Daisy cant do what she used to and is slowing down. Lol, me too. 
She has a bad sentence on her, but who knows how long these things take to get fully going.
Ex rays show certain things, but they can't predict time. Only Daisy will know for sure when she has had enuf and I'm sure she'll tell you. 
So make the adjustments u need to maintain her well being and comfort and YOURS as well! Invest in one of those dog picker upper things cause with the pup lifting, the back takes a toll.

And use this time to smell those roses along with Miss Daisy. We always spend so much time running! doing! worrying! that we forget the quiet moments in life can be the sweetest. 
Our dogs give us so many gifts, this peaceful time of living for the moment is also one.
Yay. Hugs- Robin and Olliver


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've done a lot of soul searching the last few days about if now is the right time to let her go. The answer to that question is a resounding NO.
> 
> She loves to eat, she loves the pepperoni slices I wrap her medication in, all kinds of food actually. She loves to be pet and talked to, gentle strolls around the house, laying in the grass, saying hello to visitors. She's not in any pain that I can tell, and I most certainly would know if she were. She rests a lot and never whines. She requires more care these days, getting up and around, help up the steps to the front porch, more care in preparing her meals (she's become quite fussy!). But as long as she has the help she needs, and she does 24/7, she is not suffering.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to read this, and yes I am still in AWE of you. You tore yourself apart making sure you did what is right for Daisy - you are an amazing mommy. 

As everyone else has said - spend the time loving and enjoying her. My heart remains with you guys.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wonderful JoEllen....she will let you know. ENJOY EVERY MOMENT!!! Xxoo


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh this is such good news. You are the best mom to Daisy and I know every day is a blessing. Cherish each day. Hugs and kisses to you. We love you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and your Girl. Wishing you both lots more special moments together....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

More time for you both! Daisy does have quality of life still and I know you are spoiling her like she deserves. Daisy is such a beautiful and special girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It is such an awful and sad thing to contemplate. There were times I literally could not breathe when I would think about the moment. It is good that you have come to a decision that gives you peace. When you make the right decision, you achieve that peace. 

I hope this is not going to be upsetting to read, but one thing I also did with Tee, because I couldn't be with her 24-7 because I needed to work, was that I told her she could go if she needed to, even if I wasn't with her. I told her everything I needed to tell her, just in case. It was heart-wrenching, and I soaked her sweet head with my tears. But I didn't want her to suffer a second to wait for me to be there. It was actually my sister who believed she would wait for me and I needed to make sure Tesia knew it was okay to go. I said it to her a few times over the last week or so. I made sure she knew I'd be okay.

And being a spectator IS okay. Tesia couldn't run in the park anymore, but the last time I took her to our park - precisely to try to cheer her up - her little tail wagged when I parked in our old spot and she saw where we were. She did a lot of just standing, looking around the park. I imagined she was taking mental photos to take with her. She did the same on our street - she started just standing on the edge of the terrace overlooking our street - quietly taking it in. It was something she had never done in our 8 years there. I think she was saying goodbye. 

They are incredibly intuitive and in touch with their bodies. They know - and we know because we are so closely bonded.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending many prayers and good thoughts to you and Daisy. She is such a gorgeous, sweet girl. I hope you have many more good days together.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> It is such an awful and sad thing to contemplate. There were times I literally could not breathe when I would think about the moment. It is good that you have come to a decision that gives you peace. When you make the right decision, you achieve that peace.
> 
> I hope this is not going to be upsetting to read, but one thing I also did with Tee, because I couldn't be with her 24-7 because I needed to work, was that I told her she could go if she needed to, even if I wasn't with her. I told her everything I needed to tell her, just in case. It was heart-wrenching, and I soaked her sweet head with my tears. But I didn't want her to suffer a second to wait for me to be there. It was actually my sister who believed she would wait for me and I needed to make sure Tesia knew it was okay to go. I said it to her a few times over the last week or so. I made sure she knew I'd be okay.
> 
> ...


 
This made me cry 

Your sweet girl. I can just picture her. Oh, my eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

Thinking of Daisy and you.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Your decision to support her in her slowing down is perfect.

You can savour her touch and smell and she, yours. You can spoil her and let her hear your voice (I remember hours of laying on big dog beds reading 'Beautiful Joe' aloud, beside an empty carton of strawberry cheesecake ice cream. The same ice cream that somehow melted down beside the lump of sadness in my throat, made my guy smile and drool a bit...). 

When the time comes, you will certainly know. And that time will be the least selfish thing you ever do. It will be all about her, for her. And you will get through it. For her. 

Each time, I vow 'no more dogs' and each time it is a lie. For dog love is an addiction to me, and apparently, worth that unthinkable time - your final gift to her.

Enjoy these days and moments knowing your sweet girl is too.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jacksilas said:


> Your decision to support her in her slowing down is perfect.
> 
> You can savour her touch and smell and she, yours. You can spoil her and let her hear your voice (I remember hours of laying on big dog beds reading 'Beautiful Joe' aloud, beside an empty carton of strawberry cheesecake ice cream. The same ice cream that somehow melted down beside the lump of sadness in my throat, made my guy smile and drool a bit...).
> 
> ...


Yes. I said No More Dogs after my beloved Homer passed. And here I am with sweet 5 month old Olliver. I just keep putting my heart out there over and over to have it broken over and over. But the alternative, a life of no belly laughing, sweet Golden joy is not enough


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We said the same thing after losing Emmy. No more dogs and Gambler would be our one and only. Now here we are with Gussee. I love this saying.



olliversmom said:


> Yes. I said No More Dogs after my beloved Homer passed. And here I am with sweet 5 month old Olliver. I just keep putting my heart out there over and over to have it broken over and over. But the alternative, a life of no belly laughing, sweet Golden joy is not enough


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

gold4me said:


> We said the same thing after losing Emmy. No more dogs and Gambler would be our one and only. Now here we are with Gussee. I love this saying.


 
I have to try to keep this in mind. I am not sure if I have anymore room in my heart after Buddy. He has filled it pretty good.

Jo Ellen, I have a funny story to tell you.

I was feeling very low yesterday. Oh, thinking about Daisy, and all the furdawgs we have had to say goodbye to. Thinking about Buddy and how much he has slowed down etc.

I was lying on the bed and decided to sing Buddy a song. I was making it up on the spot and singing it to him with all my heart. I thought, "Hmmm, this is a pretty good song". He was looking at me like I was half baked and then bit my face.:uhoh: (not hard of course). 

I think he was asking me to shut up. I don't think he liked it. I gave him my t-shirt to chew on instead. He was much happier.

The song went something like dis.

dere wuz da tyme da longer dagow
eye seed yoo wifh yer pase sow lowwww

yoo luukie sow sadd stayndin dere
wifh bitz obda pood inda yer hayer

eye loooooooooooobed yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
eye looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobed yoooooooooooooooo

eye looooooooooooooooooooooooooobed yoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

(this was at the point when he bit me)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jo, you do realize how much love this forum has for Daisy and You. We/many of us have been in your shoes and it is the hardest thing to go through but we do and yes we open our hearts to another. I never thought I would but three dogs later, yes it is worth it! 
Daisy, enjoy every moment with your Mom (she is the Best) HUGS for both of you!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

dat beweeee rood tu byte da mommmeeee payce!

I sing the belly rub song to Max. And in the car, I sing to the radio. While he's yet to "bite" me, he gives me the look at times. 



mybuddy said:


> I have to try to keep this in mind. I am not sure if I have anymore room in my heart after Buddy. He has filled it pretty good.
> 
> Jo Ellen, I have a funny story to tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddy will listen for a second and then bite, with the baby growl. I could have sworn I heard words in the growl.....arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ouch arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnufff!!!!!

Anyway.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

Hoping you and Daisy have a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy today. She is so very tired. The battle between heart and mind begins again. This is not a finite process, it is very fluid -- changing sometimes from one moment to the next.

Still so pretty.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Daisy has a sweet and beautiful sugar face!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bless your sweet girl so beautiful thinking of you both xxx


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

What a battle. I know it is hard to tell from a picture, but if this picture is speaking a thousand words, it is saying I am not quite ready yet and pass the pepperoni.

She sure is pretty. We love love love that girl.

Had a break down at my book club yesterday. We read a dog book and talked a lot about our Daisy. The whole thing with her and Buddy's aging just broke me. 

James was asking about you two last night. After about 30 seconds of filling him in, he said, "Enough of that". Very hard to talk about.

We love you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pass the pepperoni LOL


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thinking of you both Jo Ellen...Daisy you're such a beautiful girl. I'll have you with me in thought when we head to the lake tomorrow.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The sun on her back, the grass to tickle her tummy, her person to share all the special moments with... Daisy is happy in that picture. She is very pretty and has such a sweet face.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks so beautiful and happy . I know it is so hard on you, but she just knows she is happy and loved.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

mybuddy said:


> I have to try to keep this in mind. I am not sure if I have anymore room in my heart after Buddy. He has filled it pretty good.
> 
> Jo Ellen, I have a funny story to tell you.
> 
> ...


Oh my God. I just spit out my iced tea. Too darn funny.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Daisy, Daisy
I mowed the field today and thought of her
That special spot - I will always see her rolling on her back there, lovin life. Yes, she looks tired, but she's still lookin ready for a good roll and a big slice of pepperoni. 
I just lub hur sew mennneeeeee!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely beautiful. There is still a light in her eyes. I hope this is a good day.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. She is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful sweet Daisy, thinking of you both.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Daisy. It sounds like she has had a wonderful life and by the sounds of it, will continue to have a wonderful life to her last days. Enjoy every remaining moment and when it is time to say good bye, know that you are doing her a kindness by not letting her suffer. Hugs to both of you you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Checking in to wish you and your Mom a beautiful day full of rolls in the grass!


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Jo Ellen:

This is my second response to you; as I have been crying with each post I read. I truly feel your sadness, and want you to know that I think having the vet come to your home when it is time would be the best option for you (but then again of course it is your decision). I buried my Chewbacca in our yard; in a peaceful spot with a tree shading it and our hedges surrounding it. I sit on the porch each morning with my coffee and talk to him (my other half now asks me if I would like to go out and sit with Chewy). You may want to do that with Daisy if you have the room and you are able (but of course it is your decision). God Bless. ~Peace ☮


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

She still looks happy. Hoping today is a good day for you both. 

I just lost my Arran, a few weeks ago. Had to make the decision. You will know when the spark goes and it's more than tired. 

Sending you both lots of hugs.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes it is a process and you will have no doubts when she tells you it is time Daisy is beautiful in every way.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks fabulous! The rollercoaster sucks, but I know you wouldn't trade it for anything because you've had Daisy in your life, and that makes all the pain you are going through worth it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Every day changes.

Daisy's poop is black, she's bleeding internally. The black color is digested blood. Vet says this is par for the course with her diagnosis. She could continue to bleed, bleed intermittently, or (God forbid) hemorrhage.

Today I feel as though I need to pick a date. The idea of a possible hemorrhage terrifies me. My heart will sink inside me forever if I let that happen. How can I gamble with that.

Her poop is black like tar. I saw that today and I swear I stopped breathing. I called her vet immediately. I asked them to call Dr. Wells to find out how much notice he requires to come in for Daisy.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Jo Ellen said:


> Every day changes.
> 
> Daisy's poop is black, she's bleeding internally. The black color is digested blood. Vet says this is par for the course with her diagnosis. She could continue to bleed, bleed intermittently, or (God forbid) hemorrhage.
> 
> ...


Ugh. That's all I can think to say JoEllen. 
That just Sucks.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Chewbacca10 said:


> Dear Jo Ellen:
> 
> This is my second response to you; as I have been crying with each post I read. I truly feel your sadness, and want you to know that I think having the vet come to your home when it is time would be the best option for you (but then again of course it is your decision). I buried my Chewbacca in our yard; in a peaceful spot with a tree shading it and our hedges surrounding it. I sit on the porch each morning with my coffee and talk to him (my other half now asks me if I would like to go out and sit with Chewy). You may want to do that with Daisy if you have the room and you are able (but of course it is your decision). God Bless. ~Peace ☮


My Homer rests out my back as well, down the little hill in the woods. I have a couple chairs out there. It is very peaceful and I sit out there quite often. I talk to him all the time. I watch the neighbors horses. I think how Homer used to like to eat carrots when we would feed them.

I'm so sorry for this latest turn of events JoEllen. Up and down.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Every day changes.
> 
> Daisy's poop is black, she's bleeding internally. The black color is digested blood. Vet says this is par for the course with her diagnosis. She could continue to bleed, bleed intermittently, or (God forbid) hemorrhage.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to read this tonight Jo Ellen. Nothing I can say will help you through this but know that I care as do all of us here on GRF and we will be here for you whenever the time comes. Hugs!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry.

The mental torture of this disease of feeling so helpless and not knowing what is around the next corner can be just as hideous as they physical demands. Making the decision of _when_ was the hardest decision I have ever had to make. There is nothing easy about it. 

May the angels will send you both clarity, strength, peace and healing when the time is right.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I imagined she was taking mental photos to take with her. She did the same on our street - she started just standing on the edge of the terrace overlooking our street - quietly taking it in. It was something she had never done in our 8 years there. I think she was saying goodbye.


Your post about Tee sounds so similar to our Daisy in her last few days. She did exactly what Tee did and stood outside in her favourite spot just staring at the view for ages. I have a photo of her doing it because I noticed and thought 'she never has done that ever'. You are so right though, they must have been taking mental photos, they really are such intuitive dogs.


So sorry to hear the latest news about Daisy  It really is such a horrible decision to have to decide 'when'. We all know what you must be going through and are here for you and Daisy. I love the latest photo of her you posted, such a sweet little face. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen, I'm so very sorry that you face this decision. We know it will be made with love and Daisy's best interests at heart. 

Aching for you and your girl....
Lucy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Christmas 2010.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Daisy is and forever will be a beautiful Fisherdog.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Daisy is beautiful at all times. Hugs


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a beautiful wise face she has. So sorry you and Daisy are having to go through this


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh JoEllen I know how hurt you are. She is beautiful. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no wise words to add - just wanted to share that my heart breaks with you and tears are rolling for you both.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the latest picture of Daisy enjoying laying in the grass. She is so very beautiful!! I am so sorry to read today wasn't such a good day for you to see the change in her stool. Love, love , and some more love coming your way for you and Daisy!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I"m so sorry, Jo Ellen.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont know what to say. I am at work now and my heart sunk. This will be all I will be able to think about all day.

I am so sorry Jo Ellen and think if I were in the same position, I would be terrified too. It is such a hard thing, wondering how long is too long? At which point do we need to make the hard decisions? I just dont know and I just dont like it.

Love and peace


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tears rolling down my cheeks as well. Can only imagine how terrible it was to notice the change. My heart goes out to you and sweet Daisy. Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers at this most difficult of times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

I am so very sorry to hear that Daisy is bleeding internally.
You know that we will all hold Daisy and you in our thoughts.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just need to add that my thoughts are with you. I am also crying as I read this, I am so very sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Daisy this morning


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

How terrible. The two of you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.

Please know I'm praying for you both.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We are thinking of you! Love, Martha, Gambler and Gussee


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers to you both. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for Fisher Girl and her Mom!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen, I'm so sorry. That must have been so frightening to see. And must have just broke your heart.

Just think about Daisy right now. If your vet is anything like mine, you won't need to make an appointment well in advance. I had Tesia at my vet several times in the last weeks with no appointments, and that last day, her check-in appointment was at 3pm, but when I called in the morning and said I didn't think we could wait, they said to come right away. They will know what you are going through, and they will make it as bearable and comfortable as they can for you. 

My heart is with you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Jo Ellen. My thoughts are with you and your ever so special girl.

Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

JoEllen, I am sorry to hear this, lots of love, hugs and prayers sent across the pond to you and your beautiful girl x


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Holding you both close in my thoughts.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

My heart hurts for you and your beautiful Daisy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We're all with you, JoEllen! My heart is aching for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Extra prayers and good thoughts for you and Daisy today! Big hug!!!


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Sending love, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're with you in spirit. Carpe diem


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jo Ellen, I am so very very sorry.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for you and Daisy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen my thoughts and prayers are with you both, Daisy is such a special girl and you are a very special Mum xxx


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Daisy!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and Daisy. I hope this is a good day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Thinking of you and Daisy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you both


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending hugs for you both


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thinking of you today. Here is an article worth reading~Peace 
A Dog's Purpose According To A 6 Year Old - We Rule The Internet | We Rule The Internet


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Jo Ellen, 
I am so sorry. I am just now seeing this post. I have been so wrapped upon my own grief over losing Molly that I haven't been able to come to the forum too much. My heart aches for what you are enduring right now. Reading your thread brings back and the thoughts and emotions I had while going through it with Molly. This is the worst kind of pain and torture for you. My heart and my prayers are with you and your sweet Daisy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and beautiful Daisy


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

One day at a time. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She won't eat her breakfast this morning. She ate mightily yesterday. She has good days and bad days. This morning, I'm just hoping this is a bad day, and not something else.

She's not in pain, she's resting. She went outside on her own.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> She won't eat her breakfast this morning. She ate mightily yesterday. She has good days and bad days. This morning, I'm just hoping this is a bad day, and not something else.
> 
> She's not in pain, she's resting. She went outside on her own.


The ups and downs may happen for a little while. The downs are really hard. And I hope there are far fewer downs than ups. Have you tried little things to make the food more palatable? A little wet mixed in? Some broth mixed in? Sometimes that can help..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The ups and downs are harder on us than them. Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't even try plain kibble anymore, she stopped eating that last April. She's eating a mixture of tilapia, salmon, ground turkey, chicken broth and rice.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Give her a huge hug from Buddy and I.

Give yourself one too. Or three. Or four. Or however many you need :--heart::--heart:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I give her a prednisone pill in a slice of salami, she ate that ... but now I see the prednisone is disolved in her water dish, looks like most of it.

Could be a fluke. But I ask myself, is she trying to tell me something.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*



Jo Ellen said:


> She won't eat her breakfast this morning. She ate mightily yesterday. She has good days and bad days. This morning, I'm just hoping this is a bad day, and not something else.
> 
> She's not in pain, she's resting. She went outside on her own.


Glad to hear Daisy is resting. Maybe a piece of chicken?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They are so stoic.... they don't show pain, so the nuances of not eating, not being able to do what they have always enjoyed are our cues.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey JoEllen.
Thinking of u both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted before, and if so, forgive me, but this is a good indicator of whether a pet is suffering. 
View attachment pet-journeys-quality-of-life-scale.pdf


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That link is really important Anne. I think it should be a sticky. I've bookmarked it for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A friend just brought over McDonald's cheeseburgers. She ate 3-1/2, I ate the last 1/2 of the 4th, she would have eaten that too, I'm sure. I'm going to rest for a bit, and let Daisy rest, and think. Have to think.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's vet, Dr. Wells, isn't available until Monday. I'll call Monday.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max didn't eat his breakfast this morning, either. It might just be the change in the weather, it might be that the rotten brat ate too many watermelons yesterday, it might be anything. Come Monday, see what the vet says. And give Daisy a big hug and some ice cream till then.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping the sweet fisher girl in our thoughts and prayers that she continues to eat for Mommy. I'm so sorry that you're both on this very difficult road. The roller coaster when they aren't well, can be so difficult to ride.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is so true. 



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> They are so stoic.... they don't show pain, so the nuances of not eating, not being able to do what they have always enjoyed are our cues.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those cheeseburgers were like caviar and hitting the lottery.

We're here with ya


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts and prayers Jo Ellen, good to read she has eaten McDonald's but:yuck: at least Daisy is eating and that is a good sign give her whatever she enjoys and give her a hug from Honey and me.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope Monday never comes. :no:

The love you have for Daisy is inspiring.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

JoEllen,
 We are keeping you and Daisy close in thought. Its almost like a magical thing we Golden Owners must have... that uncanny ability to sense something is not quite right within their group. I have not been here either,but felt the need to be here today. Hugs


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

You know this, but I'll say it anyway. Take lots of photos, gather some of her fur to cherish for eternity, remember where she puts that last tennis ball or favorite toy because you're going to want to hold it close, make sure you put away towels or blankets that hold her precious smell so you can bury your nose in them later... Most of all, listen to your heart and your deep love for your girl, who trusts you to do what is best for her... as we know you will, no matter how much it hurts. Draw strength and courage from that love, saving tears for when she can't see them.

Holding Daisy and you gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



GoldensGirl said:


> You know this, but I'll say it anyway. Take lots of photos, gather some of her fur to cherish for eternity, remember where she puts that last tennis ball or favorite toy because you're going to want to hold it close, make sure you put away towels or blankets that hold her precious smell so you can bury your nose in them later... Most of all, listen to your heart and your deep love for your girl, who trusts you to do what is best for her... as we know you will, no matter how much it hurts. Draw strength and courage from that love, saving tears for when she can't see them.
> 
> Holding Daisy and you gently in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


This is beautiful, Lucy, and oh so true.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Daisy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Deep breath here.... thinking of you and Daisy and sending lots of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thinking of you and sweet Daisy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm also thinking about you both.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Adding my well wishes and prayers. And HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisy!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad she ate some McDonalds. Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Daisy.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thinking of you and Daisy!!!

Heike and Turpal


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Pray like crazy for Jo Ellen and Daisy today.

Just received an email. Sweet Daisy was up all night, very weak. As soon as the vet opens....I cant even say it.

Too much. Too sad.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no. My heart is breaking for her. Many prayers for Jo Ellen and Daisy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. I hope it isn't.. 

Jo Ellen, I am thinking of you and Daisy so much. You are in my heart today.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Prayers for peace, tranquility and healing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHHHHHH NOOOOOO I am praying for them.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Oh no. My heart is breaking for her. Many prayers for Jo Ellen and Daisy.


 
Many prayers for you too. You just lost your sweet girl. I hope you are OK.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for peace, wisdom and comfort.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Many prayers and thoughts for you both today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Thinking of Daisy and you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was afraid to come to this thread. Thoughts and prayers to JoEllen and Daisy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You and Daisy are in our thoughts and prayers. So sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> She won't eat her breakfast this morning. She ate mightily yesterday. She has good days and bad days. This morning, I'm just hoping this is a bad day, and not something else.
> 
> She's not in pain, she's resting. She went outside on her own.





Jo Ellen said:


> A friend just brought over McDonald's cheeseburgers. She ate 3-1/2, I ate the last 1/2 of the 4th, she would have eaten that too, I'm sure. I'm going to rest for a bit, and let Daisy rest, and think. Have to think.




Jo Ellen Daisy was with me yesterday morning that's why she wouldn't eat...I was hooked into one very good sized trout out at the lake and I needed Daisy's help. I'm happy to report we landed the fish. When I released it Daisy looked at me like I was crazy. Woody missed the whole event as he was buried in the willows looking for birds. I'm glad to hear she enjoyed the hamburgers...she sure earned them.


Pete & Woody

Edit to say...
Jo Ellen I just read about Daisy's passing after posting this...I'm so sorry...please forgive me...she will be in my thoughts for years to come. Run free and play hard Daisy...you're one very special girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

May a calming sense of peace surround you both at this time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hold you and Daisy in a circle of light as she continues her journey...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The kindest thing we can do is to end our dear friend's suffering. It is the hardest decision to make. You did the "right" thing for your beautiful Daisy. My heart goes out to you. It certainly never gets any easier, but for me, intellectually, I know I made the correct decision, even though my heart is broken.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know what happened to Daisy on Thursday that brought her so far down. She did eat the cheeseburgers, but she refused both prednisone pills that day (she had never refused them previously, I wrapped them in a slice of pepperoni). By midnight I knew she wasn't going to bounce back. I stayed up with her all night, she was sick, very weak. I brushed her for hours, she always loved that, it's very calming for her. I called her vet at 8am. Needed to have a gurney to get her into the office. 

I will always wonder if it was something I did. The cheeseburgers? I gave her a little bit of Imodium for her diarrhea earlier in the evening, did that harm her?

Her vet said no, it was nothing I did, nothing I could have done. But I wonder. 

This was the hardest journey I've ever taken, Daisy's care since her diagnosis. I was as stoic as she was, gave her all the extra care and time she needed. Everything else was sidelined, even my job. I would have gone on with her care indefinitely, **** the torpedoes. I would have done anything for her.

I am lost today. Realizing how much of my daily routine is gone. Gone with Daisy. 

You all said I would know when it was time, Daisy would tell me. And she did. I regret that her life ended the way it did, I had a different plan for her -- we were going to go to the lake, have a steak feast and then say goodbye with those things, her favorite things, fresh in her mind. Her tail still wagging, her still walking. But it didn't go that way. She went downhill suddenly, too quickly. I saw she was near the end, but my plan was Monday. She couldn't wait for Monday. There was no way for me to nurse her though to Monday. I will always be sad that I waited too long. But I know the flip side of that was too early, and too early may just have been impossible. For me.

Thank you to all of you who shared this journey with me. I know it couldn't have been easy. I've shared so much of Daisy with you through the years, it helped me to share our final journey also.

Daisy is gone. But God how she lived.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

You did everything right. Your grief is talking. I cant imagine anyone who knows you saying anything other than you were the BEST mom to Daisy and you did EVERTYHING for her. How many people would not even think to make their dog more comfortable in ways that you have. Daisy was lucky, so lucky.

Jo Ellen, there are so many people who are on this ride with you. You have no idea. There is a lot of sadness going around for sweet Daisy. A lot of tears. You have tons of support here.

Daisy did live! She really did  I had to smile because I can picture her face staring down those fish. She had a charmed existence for sure.

Love ya


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your Daisy


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Dearest joelllen
I know how loud that silence is in your home today.
It's real hard, gut aching stuff.
please don't waste any time dwelling on cheeseburgers and such worries.
I am sure miss sweet daisy loved every morsel.
And she sure loved you and won't put up with any silly misplaced guilt on your part.
Just happy sweet memories today for your girl.
Plenty of those. Yes a life well lived. A big life!
Take good care my friend. Take good care. 
Hugs to you. Robin and olliver


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jo Ellen,

I am crying with you. I am so sorry. The pain is intense and probably feels like it will never end. Allow yourself to grieve. If that means doing nothing but crying for days, so be it. She was such a special and huge part of your life. When Tesia died, I didn't know how I was going to fill the hours I used to spend caring for and playing with her. It is a big adjustment, and it will take some time. 

I knwo you did everything you could for Daisy - and she knew it, too. What was most important for her was that she was with you. I know that gave her great comfort and that she had no fear.

My heart is with you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

"dwelling on cheeseburgers". . . .

That is SO true and encompasses the second-guessing that we all do - needlessly. Don't. Please.

In my experience, when a dog is too sick to continue, the crash happens quickly. There is nothing you could have done differently. And those last peaceful hours of brushing - how wonderful.

My deepest condolences. What a hard time you have to go through. There aren't words to make it any better. . .


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

You have to believe you did nothing wrong and everything right. You loved her, cherished her, cared for her and when it was time, did the right thing. Don't focus on anything except the wonderful memories you have of your dear girl. They will help you navigate your way thru the pain.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

You did nothing wrong. Can't do anything wrong with imodium and cheeseburgers on a short term basis. (but I totally understand your thinking, I would do the same silly thing) She had this dark stools indicating that there was some internal bleeding going on...I think it was wonderful how you created for you and Daisy the best memories of this world throughout her whole lifetime!!

Big hugs to you!

Heike


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

The cheeseburgers and Imodium probably gave her some comfort. You did everything right for her. I know it is hard, but don't second guess yourself. You gave her a wonderful life, and gave her a peaceful end. I know you wanted to give her a steak feast and one last day at the lake, but you gave her so many years of love and kindness. That is a lot more than a lot of dogs get. Take it one day at a time. Understand that you could go weeks of not crying, then suddenly relapse when something reminds you of her. And, please remember that you have an entire forum of people grieving with you, and ready to help any way we can. Please don't be shy if you need anything from anyone.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Cancer is evil. In the end, it stole my Sabrina and probably my Charlie, as it taken more than one beloved human from me. We fight its ravages with weapons of love, but in the end it is too often the victor. My heart aches for you, but I know that Daisy is running free of pain and watching over you with love.

The dogs we fight the hardest for and with are the ones that leave the biggest holes in our hearts and lives. They took up so much space that their passing leaves us gasping for breath. That was certainly true for my Charlie with his seizures and for Sabrina with her kidney disease before him. Years after they are gone, tears run easily when I think of their last days.

Dwell on cheeseburgers, remembering how happy they made Daisy. Dwell on ibuprofen as a symbol of your efforts to fight her pain. Remember that every single decision you made for her was made with love. No dog could ever ask for more.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I am so sorry , nothing you could have done would have helped, your beautiful sweet Daisy told you it was time and you listened. No words I can say will make you feel any less heartache and sorrow but you know you were the best mum in the world and you did what was right.
Thinking of you. x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

You did everything for Daisy you could have done and she knew that and loved you so much. I still get very sad when I think back to our Daisy's last few days, they were peaceful but it was not pleasant to see her decline. Time will help you focus on all the wonderful years you shared with her, she was such a special girl. Daisy enjoyed those last cheeseburgers so try and remember that you gave her a special treat that she loved and enjoyed in her final days. Take care, we all understand your heartache.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*



Jo Ellen said:


> I don't know what happened to Daisy on Thursday that brought her so far down. She did eat the cheeseburgers, but she refused both prednisone pills that day (she had never refused them previously, I wrapped them in a slice of pepperoni). By midnight I knew she wasn't going to bounce back. I stayed up with her all night, she was sick, very weak. I brushed her for hours, she always loved that, it's very calming for her. I called her vet at 8am. Needed to have a gurney to get her into the office.
> 
> I will always wonder if it was something I did. The cheeseburgers? I gave her a little bit of Imodium for her diarrhea earlier in the evening, did that harm her?
> 
> ...


I'm convinced that we all have these thoughts-is there anything else we could have done. You did nothing to cause this.The answer is NO-Cancer is evil and the most important thing is that they don't suffer. You gave Daisy your all and were with her at the end, to spare her.
You did everything right. Praying that Spirit offers you consolation, but I know how lonely it is to lose one of our dogs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for peace to calm you grieving heart. Try to be kind to yourself and have the wisdom to see that no golden was or could be as loved as Daisy was by you. She took a lifetime full of memories and love with her to the bridge, until you are together again.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw you, up close, with Daisy. 
There was nothin there but love.
You didn't do anything wrong.

Okay, maybe we shouldn't have let her go in the creek.  
You didn't keep her one day too long, or one day too few. It was time, and she told you, and you didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jo Ellen,

Having walked in your shoes recently I know the pain in your heart. 

You were the best mom to Daisy she could have ever had. Few people would have gone to the lengths you have to give Daisy a wonderful life, and a wonderful life Daisy had here on Earth. You'll see her again. She'll never be forgotten.

Our hearts go out to you. Please share stories and pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just went back to read the first page of this thread. Hard.

Here she is in the prime of her life. She had learned to fish to perfection. She had it all. I'm happy she did.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've loved the fishing pics and videos.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet Daisy. ....run free beautiful girl


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The picture of Daisy is just breath taking. She led a happy, awesome life.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Daisy is stunning. She has such wisdom in her eyes. 

I often look at Buddy in awe. There is something very magical about him. He can just sit there and he is teaching me. I went to school like I was supposed to but my real education didn't start until 11 years ago. School taught me how to calculate, how to read, write, memorize etc....Buddy taught me how to live.....the right way. He is my Ishmael.

Daisy had a job to do and look what she has done! She is still teaching. It is just so inspiring isn't it? I have so many thoughts racing around and have no idea how to put them to words.

I don't know. I just feel lucky.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Jo Ellen, I am so sorry. Please know that so many of us share your sorrow. Daisy was so beautiful and her love of life came through in all the pictures you posted. You could see from the twinkle in her eyes that she thrived from the love you gave her and the wonderful life you led her through. God bless and run free beautiful Daisy with all of our beautiful Goldens waiting for us at the bridge ... until we all meet again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen, so very sorry to see that Daisy has now passed to the bridge, where I am sure she will be fishing again. Our thoughts are with you at this very difficult time, and I hope in time your cherished memories of your lives spent together with make you smile again

AS MUCH AS I LOVED THE LIFE WE HAD AND ALL THE TIMES WE PLAYED
I WAS SO VERY TIRED AND KNEW MY TIME ON EARTH WOULD FADE
I SAW A WONDEROUS IMAGE THEN OF A PLACE THAT’S TROUBLE FREE
WHERE ALL OF US CAN MEET AGAIN TO SPEND ETERNITY

I SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RAINBOW, AND ON THE OTHER SIDE
WERE MEADOWS RICH AND BEAUTIFUL – LUSH AND GREEN AND WIDE
AND RUNNING THROUGH THE MEADOWS AS FAR AS THE EYE COULD SEE
WERE ANIMALS OF EVERY SORT AS HEALTHY AS COULD BE
MY OWN TIRED, FAILING BODY WAS FRESHED AND HEALED AS NEW
AND I WANTED TO GO RUN WITH THEM, BUT I HAD SOMETHING LEFT TO DO.

I NEEDED TO REACH OUT TO YOU, TO TELL YOU I’M ALRIGHT
THAT THIS PLACE IS TRULY WONDERFUL, THEN A BRIGHT GLOW PIERCED THE NIGHT
TWAS THE GLOW OF MANY CANDLES SHINING BRIGHT AND STRONG AND BOLD
AND I KNEW THEN THAT IT HELD YOUR LOVE IN IT’S BRILLIANT SHADES OF GOLD

FOR ALTHOUGH WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
WE ARE STILL CONNECTED BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
SO WHENEVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME, WE’RE NEVER FAR APART
IF YOU LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW AND LISTEN WITH YOUR HEART

Run free and sleep softly Daisy


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That picture is amazing! She was so beautiful.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw a show on Animal Planet last night about the cutest things dogs have done. The winner was a lab who jumps in a pond with a fish who gives her kisses on the lips. Reminded me of Daisy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Daisy. I was gone for the weekend and this is the first post I checked tonight. She was a beautiful girl who's spirit will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet Daisy.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden and I haven't been paying attention to the board so we missed this; so sorry that Daisy had to go to the bridge. Then again, she had a wonderful life with a loving person, and what else can a doggie wish for?

Godspeed, girl!


----------

